# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Le retard quasi-irrattrapable de la recherche franaise en biotechnologies

## r0d

le retard quasi-irrattrapable de la recherche franaise en biotechnologies vgtales

Pfff, la France est vraiment... j'ai pas les mots tellement!! Enfin, je ne pourrai jamais faire mieux que le communiqu:


> Un pays qui laisse une poigne d'obscurantistes saccager sa recherche se prive de toutes les promesses de progrs que celle-ci porte pour le prsent et pour l'avenir, et ce au dtriment des citoyens et des consommateurs de ce pays


Les joies de la rhtorique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Scorpi0

Le communiqu est fait par l'entreprise Monsanto, qui, je cite Wikipdia :




> L'entreprise (ndr : Monsanto) a fait et continue de faire lobjet d'enqutes et d'actions en justice concernant  la fois les produits chimiques ou issus du gnie gntique qu'elle met sur le march et ses mthodes de lobbying. Elle est accuse de promouvoir des produits nocifs pour la sant et l'cosystme et de falsifier les rsultats d'enqutes scientifiques.
> 
> Monsanto a dpos un grand nombre de demandes de brevets  l'OMPI portant sur le code gntique des porcs. Si l'entreprise les obtenait, elle pourrait obtenir des leveurs qu'ils payent une redevance.


Tout cela reste donc  prendre avec des pincettes amha.
Il n'y a qu'a voir les commentaires aprs l'article, beaucoup de contre, beaucoup de pour, personne au milieu..

----------


## Captain_JS

Ben d'un autre ct le principe de prcaution avec des cultures en plein air ...
(j'ai pas tout lu mais il me semble que ces cultures n'taient pas en serre)

Comme on sait dj pas trop ce qu'on a dans nos assiettes et ce qu'il est possible de faire avec la gntique ... si jamais a rate et que y'a de la contamination  toutes les cultures avoisinantes c'est un peu dangereux ... c'est comme tester des produits radiactifs et rejeter les dchets dans une rivire ...

----------


## Deadpool

Monsanto? L'entreprise philantropique qui a invent le Terminator.

----------


## gmotw

Monsanto + TF1 = crdibilit proche de zro.

----------


## Scorpi0

> "Les exprimentations en *plein champ* sont indispensables et exiges par la rglementation pour *valider en conditions relles* de culture les rsultats obtenus en milieu confin", prcise Monsanto qui ajoute qu'elles "ont pralablement reu du ministre de l'Agriculture toutes les autorisations requises aprs avis des *structures d'valuation scientifique officielles*".


On avance donc !!

Du point de vue des pro-OGM, les anti-OGM sont des retarded car :
1- Pour valider les recherches, des essais en plein air doivent tre effectu
2- Monsanto a reu les autorisations ncessaires de le faire

Du point de vue des anti-OGM, les pro-OGM sont des retarded car :
1- Les cultures en plein air reprsente de grands risques de contamination
2- Monsanto est connu pour faire pression sur les gouvernements, les autorisations du gouvernement n'tant pas forcement parole de dieu du coup.

----------


## r0d

Oui mais bon, c'est tout de mme incroyable qu'une poigne d'individu parvienne  rduire  nant les efforts de recherche et d'avance technologique d'un pays entier. Le tout dans l'illgalit la plus insidieuse! Comment voulez-vous que la France se remette dans le droit chemin, le seul qui importe  l'heure actuelle, de la croissance, si on laisse quelques uns dtruire le travail de tout un pays?!?

----------


## Captain_JS

C'est vrai que malgr le fait que ce genre de "validation" peut tre terriblement dangereux, les actions des anti-OGM commencent moi aussi  me chauffer les oreilles ... all hop moi j'aime pas le foot donc je vais aller saccager un stade demain histoire de montrer que j'en veux pas ...

Le pire tant qu'en gnral des forces de l'ordre sont prsentes, mais ne font rien pour les arrter ...

----------


## gyzmau

Si vous avez la possibilit procurez vous un documentaire qui s'appelle "le monde selon Monsanto" trs instructif.

----------


## r0d

Ce documentaire est un tissu d'neries. De la propagande alter-chpakoi de gauchistes frustrs.

----------


## nicB

> Nous seront bientot 10 milliards d'humains,il faut des cultures rsistantes aux maladies et aux conditions climatiques.Les agriculteurs critiquent les OGM mais couvrent leurs champs de pesticides en tout genre.


Je suis avec cette personne. Pendant qu'on s'occupe, une fois encore, dans un dbat entre les _pro_ et _anti_ qui mnera de toute faon  rien, on perd un temps fou pour rpondre  une question importante : comment va-t-on nourrir tout le monde ?

En 7 ans il y a quand mme eu environ 500 millions de personnes en plus sur Terre...
Ceux qui ne pourront pas manger vont crever => slection naturelle revisite ?

----------


## KindPlayer

> Je suis avec cette personne. Pendant qu'on s'occupe, une fois encore, dans un dbat entre les _pro_ et _anti_ qui mnera de toute faon  rien, on perd un temps fou pour rpondre  une question importante : comment va-t-on nourrir tout le monde ?
> 
> En 7 ans il y a quand mme eu environ 500 millions de personnes en plus sur Terre...
> Ceux qui ne pourront pas manger vont crever => slection naturelle revisite ?


Ca c'est dj le cas

----------


## soria_t

Arretez de causer de deux choses diffrentes !
Pour ce qui est de la faim, je serais sensible  tes arguments, nicB, le jour ou je ne verrais plus les grands magasins, producteurs et autre... jeter la nourriture pour faire monter les prix.

Quand au retard pris par les biotechs, puis je te rappeler que les financement sont d'Etats en France, que les grandes entreprises qui sont censs tre  la pointe de la recherche, ont dlibrment choisis de restreindre leurs quipes ( voir CAC40 parexemple l'Oral qui n'embauche que des intrimaires vacataires et a virer du monde sur son site de recherche  Chamonix) pour des questions de bnfs, et que les risques ne sont pas marginaux contrairement  ce que j'ai pu lire dans ce topic.

Alors pour ta gouverne apprend que l'on peux faire un transfert de matriel gntique sur les plantes en, en moyenne, 8ans (le temps de la fixation de la caractristiques dsirs sans transferts incontrols  d'autres espces) sans les danger que prsente Monsanto (et je vise volontairement monsanto et Cie)
Accessoirement je sais de quoi je cause puisque je fasse un stage dans un labo de biotech (transfert latrale de gnes entre espce a te dit quelque chose).

Il est vrai qu'on te parle d'OGM de dernire gnration (une copine ayant fais sa thse l dessus me disais qu'elle pense qu'il faudra au moins quatre gnration avant d'obtenir des OGM stables), mais Monsanto n'utilise que les OGM de premire gnration, et que le dveloppement des OGM de seconde gnration se fait  TA DA DA l'Inra (entre autres) un truc bien franais, pays par les franais et exploit par les trangers car l'industrie franaise est frileuse.

(Va sur le site de l'inra et regarde le nombre de collaborations avec des entreprises estrangres)

Sur ce 
Bonne journe  tous

----------


## r0d

Ou ok, mais tout ceci n'explique pas en quoi une bande de soixante-huitards attards ont le droit de foutre en l'air des annes de recherche scientifique. Aprs tu m'tonnes que les industriels franais sont frileux.

Puisqu'ils n'aiment pas le progrs, ils ont cas se barrer en Tanzanie ces baba cools dgnrs... srieux...

----------


## gmotw

Je prfre qu'on soit frileux aujourd'hui plutt qu'avoir des regrets dans quelques annes parce qu'on a donn trop de libert aux industriels. Jamais entendu parler des farines animales?

----------


## Scorpi0

> Ou ok, mais tout ceci n'explique pas en quoi une bande de soixante-huitards attards ont le droit de foutre en l'air des annes de recherche scientifique. Aprs tu m'tonnes que les industriels franais sont frileux.
> 
> Puisqu'ils n'aiment pas le progrs, ils ont cas se barrer en Tanzanie ces baba cools dgnrs... srieux...


Je ne pense pas que ce soit des "baba cools dgnrs", mais plutt des entrepreneurs dfendant leurs intrts en surfant sur la vague du problme thique que pose les OGM.
Les agriculteurs se font bien entuber par les OGM : les firmes possdant les brevets leurs font payer des prix monstrueux pour les autoriser a cultiver leur bestiole, et il n'auront pas le choix, puisque leurs cultures classique seront bien moins rentable.

Si enjeu il y a, c'est conomique et pas du tout idologique, mme si c'est ce qu'on essaye de nous faire croire.

Et mme aprs a, j'aurais tendance  tre du ct des baba cools dgnrs, justement  cause du problme thique. On ne brevete pas le vivant, un point c'est tout !!

----------


## Commodore

> Ou ok, mais tout ceci n'explique pas en quoi une bande de soixante-huitards attards ont le droit de foutre en l'air des annes de recherche scientifique. Aprs tu m'tonnes que les industriels franais sont frileux.
> 
> Puisqu'ils n'aiment pas le progrs, ils ont cas se barrer en Tanzanie ces baba cools dgnrs... srieux...


+1

le problme ne vient pas des ogm, vu que c'est encore au stade de la recherche. le problme vient de la peur que les gens ont vis  vis des possibilits qu'auront les entreprises d'exploiter ce procd.
Les anti ogm ont peur que des malveillants utilisent ce procd pour faire par exemple des graines "terminator"...
Mais les arguments sur la sant ne sont absoluments pas valables, vu que la recherche est encore en cours.
Si la peur du progrs est un argument valable alors comme dit r0d, retourner dans des pays moins dvelopps et la meilleure des solutions qui s'offre.

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Ou ok, mais tout ceci n'explique pas en quoi une bande de soixante-huitards attards ont le droit de foutre en l'air des annes de recherche scientifique. Aprs tu m'tonnes que les industriels franais sont frileux.
> 
> Puisqu'ils n'aiment pas le progrs, ils ont cas se barrer en Tanzanie ces baba cools dgnrs... srieux...


D'accord, mais c'est quand mme bizarre.

Bov & Co massacrent des plantations qui sont autoris et ils n'ont rien.
Pourquoi?

- Parce que la justice estime que Monsanto le mrite? Dans ce cas, pourquoi leur donner des autorisations? (pots de vin?)
- Ou parce qu'ils ont peur de Jos Bov?

----------


## r0d

Bah pour moi c'est clair. Tout a c'est magouille et compagnie... ces soit-disant gchistes font partie du complot. Sur les plateaux tl ils se font le guerre (rarement crdible d'ailleurs), mais en fait ils sont copains comme cochon. Les conneries de Bov et sa clique, a arrange tout le monde en fait, a canalise l'activisme de ceux qui sont pas contents (qui ne le seront jamais d'ailleurs, c'est dans leur nature), et pendant ce temps ils peuvent nous la mettre l o ils ont envie...

Les intrts du pays, dans l'histoire, tout le monde se le met o je pense. En Espagne au moins, le gouvernement fait des efforts: abolition de l'impt sur la fortune, suppression de tout un tas de taxe sur les entreprises, aide aux agriculteurs qui utilisent les ogm, etc. Un exemple de socialisme ce gouvernement espagnol! C'est bon tout a.

----------


## Scorpi0

> Bah pour moi c'est clair. Tout a c'est magouille et compagnie... ces soit-disant gchistes font partie du complot. Sur les plateaux tl ils se font le guerre (rarement crdible d'ailleurs), mais en fait ils sont copains comme cochon. Les conneries de Bov et sa clique, a arrange tout le monde en fait, a canalise l'activisme de ceux qui sont pas contents (qui ne le seront jamais d'ailleurs, c'est dans leur nature), et pendant ce temps ils peuvent nous la mettre l o ils ont envie...
> 
> Les intrts du pays, dans l'histoire, tout le monde se le met o je pense. En Espagne au moins, le gouvernement fait des efforts: abolition de l'impt sur la fortune, suppression de tout un tas de taxe sur les entreprises, aide aux agriculteurs qui utilisent les ogm, etc. Un exemple de socialisme ce gouvernement espagnol! C'est bon tout a.


Lol, j'aurai jamais cru voir a, mais si a existe...
Une vrai caricature, en mieux encore que les guignols de l'info le soir, un vrai plaisir  lire, j'ai bien rigol !!  ::lol:: 

Edit : vu la guerre d'dition qu'il y a sur Wikipdia, je prfre m'abstenir de rentrer dans un tel dbat finalement.

----------


## soria_t

T'as pas suivi mon argumentaire, les industries ne sont pas frileuses aux niveau de la recherche mais pour dpenser du fric au niveau de la recherche. ::roll:: 

Ensuite le danger des OGM de premire gnration que fabrique Monsanto est simple.
Tu cre un gne modifi, tu l'insre dans un bout de code gntique avec une adresse vague du genre TATA ou pour tre plus clair en langage de tous les jours : Dupont  en France.
Premire gnration (f1), tu as donn  dupont en main propre son bout de code.
Deuxime gnration (f2), la poste l'envoie  tous les Dupont en France  :8O: .
Pas de problme n'est ce pas ? Sauf que ce gne sera traduit avec le reste que tu obtiens des protines bizarre qui n'ont rien  faire l. Et ventuellement (j'aurais tendance  dire  coup sr) mutagne. Oh le vilain mot *.
Pas de problme  ::aie:: 

Remettons les pendules  l'heure : Les expriences plein champ mens par la boite o je travaille, sont controls. Pas d'autres plantes, risques de transfert latrales rduit au maximum. On empche les insectes et les plantes indignes de rcuperer le gne par tous les moyens possibles (pas de proximits d'autres espces  moins de 5 mtres pour les plantes, strilisation du champ aprs culture...) et a cote trs cher.
La boite ou je travaille est financ par les semanciers FRANCAIS qui ont compris que pour avoir des semences viables sur le long terme il faut investir sur le long terme (30 ans qu'elle existe, la boite, monsanto n'a pas son exprience  :;):  et l'autorisation de faire des exprimentations, ils l'ont ).

Malheureusement monsanto ne prend pas ces prcautions.   
Pour ce qui est des OGM de deuxime et troisime gnration, je te rpte, la recherche fondamentale sur les plantes est FRANCAISE pour l'essentiel (INRA et CNRS). maintenant si tu veux travailler sur de l'animal va aux US.

*P.S : si tu te dit que des protines ne peuvent pas tre mutagnes, j'attire ton attention sur la lysine.
C'est un acide amins indispensable sous sa forme L, la D-lysine (diffrence de conformations) est trs trs trs .... violemment mutagne ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Edit : vu la guerre d'dition qu'il y a sur Wikipdia, je prfre m'abstenir de rentrer dans un tel dbat finalement.


C'est sur quelle entre (quelle page) cette guerre d'dition?




> T'as pas suivi mon argumentaire, les industries ne sont pas frileuses aux niveau de la recherche mais pour dpenser du fric au niveau de la recherche.


Effectivement non, je ne comprend pas cette partie de ton argumentaire. Quelle est la diffrence entre "la recherche" et "dpenser le fric au niveau de la recherche"?

Sinon il y a un truc qui me chiffonne: tu me dis que vos plants exprimentaux sont au minimum  5 mtre de distance d'autres plantes. Penses-tu que c'est suffisant?

Nan je demande a parce que les bolchviques adeptes de la charrue et des goulags qui dtruisent les champs contre l'avis de tous les franais disent que 5 mtres a suffit pas. Ils disent qu'avec le vent tout a chpakoi (je n'arrive pas toujours  comprendre leur dialecte moyennageux de syndicaliste obtu), et certains vont jusqu' pousser le ridicule jusqu' faire la comparaison avec le nuage de tchernobyl qui se serait art aux frontires de la France (ils n'ont toujours pas compris que la France c'est quand-mme bien loin de la russie mais bon...).

----------


## Commodore

on dirait que c'est l :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikip%C...t_modifi%C3%A9

et l aussi:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogm#La_..._et_des_enjeux

----------


## soria_t

> certains vont jusqu' pousser le ridicule jusqu' faire la comparaison avec le nuage de tchernobyl qui se serait art aux frontires de la France (ils n'ont toujours pas compris que la France c'est quand-mme bien loin de la russie mais bon...)


C'est officiel c'est un troll

Salut

----------


## r0d

ha... je vois que la question ambarrasse... peut-tre devrais-je reformuler:
Quelle a t la mthode utilise pour dterminer que 5m sont suffisants?

----------


## soria_t

Pas vraiment



> ha... je vois que la question ambarrasse...


Me demande pas  moi, je m'occupe de la partie traitement de l'information en informatique pas du traitement sur rcolte et c'est une valuation visuelle de ma part en passant devant le champ en question. Le reste je l'ai appris en discutant avec les gars qui s'occupent de la  partie test en plein champ ::mrgreen::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Nan je demande a parce que les bolchviques adeptes de la charrue et des goulags qui dtruisent les champs *contre l'avis de tous les franais* disent que 5 mtres a suffit pas. Ils disent qu'avec le vent tout a chpakoi (je n'arrive pas toujours  comprendre leur dialecte moyennageux de syndicaliste obtu), et certains vont jusqu' pousser le ridicule jusqu' faire la comparaison avec le nuage de tchernobyl qui se serait art aux frontires de la France (ils n'ont toujours pas compris que la France c'est quand-mme bien loin de la russie mais bon...).


L, tu t'avance un peu je crois!

Finalement, le problme rejoint un peu celui du nuclaire (sauf que tu es contre le nuclaire et pour les OGM) : Il y a des risques qu'on ne peut pas ngliger. De la mme faon qu'il y a le rseau sortir du nuclaire, il y a Jos Bov.

----------


## gmotw

Une question toute bte : quel est l'intrt des OGM? Qu'est-ce que a apporte de plus par rapport au croisement des espces?

----------


## r0d

> L, tu t'avance un peu je crois!


C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Monsanto. Ces gens-l sont des gens srieux tout de mme! Mme s'ils sont mauvaise rputation (la rputation, c'est comme la rumeur, c'est totalement subjectif), ils ne seraient jamais arrivs o ils en sont s'ils n'taient pas srieux.




> Finalement, le problme rejoint un peu celui du nuclaire (sauf que tu es contre le nuclaire et pour les OGM) : Il y a des risques qu'on ne peut pas ngliger. De la mme faon qu'il y a le rseau sortir du nuclaire, il y a Jos Bov.


Sauf que le nuclaire, il y a des "incidents" presque tous les jours. Alors que les OGM, la majorit des scientifiques estiment que, au moins pour ceux qui sont aujourd'hui autoriss, il n'y a pas de danger.

Je serai pour le nuclaire quand le topic  ce sujet aura t supprim. A bon entendeur... ;^)

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Une question toute bte : quel est l'intrt des OGM? Qu'est-ce que a apporte de plus par rapport au croisement des espces?


Je dis peut-tre une connerie, mais tu peux apporter aux plantes des proprits toutes nouvelles. Comme par exemple le fait qu'elles ne se reproduisent pas et qui obligent l'agriculteur  racheter des graines tous les ans. Bon videment, il y a mieux comme exemple.

Et c'est aussi plus rapide  dvelopper que le croisement.

Aprs, je suis pas spcialiste non plus, mais c'est ce que j'ai entendu ici et l.

----------


## alexrtz

> Sauf que le nuclaire, il y a des "incidents" presque tous les jours. Alors que les OGM, la majorit des scientifiques estiment que, au moins pour ceux qui sont aujourd'hui autoriss, il n'y a pas de danger.


Et il suffit de dire qu'il n'y a pas de dangers pour qu'il n'y en ait pas, un peu comme pour l'amiante...oups, mauvais exemple...

----------


## lola06

> Une question toute bte : quel est l'intrt des OGM? Qu'est-ce que a apporte de plus par rapport au croisement des espces?


Bonjour,
je connais quelqu'un qui fait des recherches sur les OGM, justement pour connaitre leurs effets et tout ...
Pour rpondre a gmotw : par exemple, il est possible de crer des plan de tomates (ou autres) qui peuvent pousser dans les pays africains (avec le dsert).
Personnellement je pense que les OGM sont une avance qui peut tre bonne (quand on saura les consquences) mais le problme c'est comment l'homme va l'utiliser par la suite ?

Le problme avec Bove c'est que par exemple je sais qu'il a dtruit des serres avec des OGM, ceux-la mme qui tait tudis pour voir leurs consquences. Il faudrait mieux n'autoriser que les serres de ce type et une fois qu'il y aura une vrai conclusion alors une dcision pourra tre prise. Bien entendu je parle de voir les effets a long terme...

A+

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Sauf que le nuclaire, il y a des "incidents" presque tous les jours. Alors que les OGM, la majorit des scientifiques estiment que, au moins pour ceux qui sont aujourd'hui autoriss, il n'y a pas de danger.


Mais le problme, c'est qu'on ne sait pas.
Le nuclaire, on sait ce qu'on risque. Les OGM, non (enfin pas encore tout a fait).

Ces modifications gntiques qu'on ingurgite tous les jours,  terme, c'est peut-tre dangereux. Avec toutes nos conneries chimiques, on a cr le cancer. Avec les OGM, on aura peut-tre autre chose. Sauf qu'il faut attendre encore des annes pour le savoir.

Sinon, je suis d'accord que Jos & Co abusent un peu trop sur leurs actes et qu'ils devraient tre condamn (comme toute personne qui ne respecte pas la loi). 
Mais je pense aussi que des entreprises aussi controverss que Monsanto ne devrait pas tre autoriss  faire ce genre de chose.

----------


## Commodore

> Mais le problme, c'est qu'on ne sait pas.
> Le nuclaire, on sait ce qu'on risque. Les OGM, non (enfin pas encore tout a fait).
> 
> Ces modifications gntiques qu'on ingurgite tous les jours,  terme, c'est peut-tre dangereux. Avec toutes nos conneries chimiques, on a cr le cancer. Avec les OGM, on aura peut-tre autre chose. Sauf qu'il faut attendre encore des annes pour le savoir.
> 
> Sinon, je suis d'accord que Jos & Co abusent un peu trop sur leurs actes et qu'ils devraient tre condamn (comme toute personne qui ne respecte pas la loi). 
> Mais je pense aussi que des entreprises aussi controverss que Monsanto ne devrait pas tre autoriss  faire ce genre de chose.



On ne sait pas. ok. Donc on doit chercher  savoir.
Alors pourquoi empcher les recherches ?

----------


## sylvain.cool

> On ne sait pas. ok. Donc on doit chercher  savoir.
> Alors pourquoi empcher les recherches ?


Ben sur qu'il faut continuer... mais pas avec n'importe qui, ni n'importe comment... comme pour toute les recherches finalement.

----------


## Mamilie

Et si on partait du postulat personne n'a ni tort ni raison.

1. On ne rsoud rien par la violence sinon a fait longtemps qu'on aurait dsoss tous les baleiniers et coul dans le bton toutes les centrales nuclaires.

2. On a tout dit sur les OGM, ce qu'on oublie c'est ce qu'est un OGM et jusqu'o les manipulations gntiques peuvent aller.

3. Pour ce qui est du brevetage des gnomes, mme en partie, je suis contre. Ce n'est pas une invention ni une dcouverte, c'est de la cartographie. Pourquoi ne pas breveter les cartes gographiques alors.

4. Monsanto n'est pas la seule entreprise de recherche et dveloppement qui existe. Attention  ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier. D'autres entreprises produisant des semences ont mis au point des OGM rsistantes  certains changements climatiques ou  des invasions d'insectes imports d'autres continents.

5. Ok ils font du profit en les vendant mais par piti, l'altruisme a ne remplit l'assiette de personne. J'adorerais faire du bnvolat toute ma vie et dfendre de grandes causes mais malheureusement je n'ai pas gagn au loto et mon papa ne brasse pas des milliards.
De plus la recherche cote excessivement cher. Dans toute entreprise o il y a de la recherche, vous trouverez ensuite le dveloppement puis le business. 3 parties totalement dpendantes les unes des autres. Si une coule les autres aussi.

6. Demander  une entreprise de ne pas protger ses produits c'est totalement stupide en un sens.
Exemple dans l'industrie pharma (a je matrise):
12  15 annes de recherche et dveloppement sont ncessaires entre la dcouverte de la molcule et la mise sur le march d'un mdicament. Sans vente suffisante des blockbusters existants, l'innovation n'est plus possible. Certains activistes voudraient faire croire que si on autorisait la production de gnriques sur plusieurs de ces mdicaments d'intrt majeur (pas ceux contre le mal de tte bien sr), on pourrait sauver le monde... Permettez moi d'en douter un peu. Quelle entreprise essayerait encore de trouver des traitements contre les cancers, Alzheimer ou le Sida si c'est pour se voir "voler" le profit directement aprs la mise sur le march.
C'est le problme des industries de semences. De simples croisements ne garantiraient pas compltement la rentabilisation de leur recherches. Il faut ajouter une "signature" et un brevet, c'est ce qui mne directement toutes ces entreprises  s'intresser aux OGM, c'est plus simple, plus rapide que les croisements hasardeux et plus rentable.

7. La strilit du grain pour moi n'est pas une si mauvaise chose en soit. Ca vite de contaminer les sols avec des OGM, ainsi que les voisins. Aprs c'est sr que a permet aux entreprises de controler la non prolifration de leur semence sans redevance. Mais encore une fois rien n'est jamais tout rose. D'autant plus qu'un OGM est obtenu  partir de matriel gntique moins transmissible que le natif et la recherche a souvent recours au clonage ce qui affaiblit encore la descendance possible. La solution du terminator est radical, il existe des moyens qui permettent une descendance entre 2 plans de mme nature mais c'est plus coteux et moins rentable.

8. Finalement  choisir entre les risques des OGM et ceux des pesticides et insecticides... Comme disait sylvain les OGM on sait pas mais les persticides on sait. Constat alarmant: la strilit des enfants d'agriculteurs et viticulteurs est trs significativement suprieure  celle des enfants de salaris du tertiaire. Or  l'poque de leur conception, les OGM, y avait pas... A chacun sa vision des choses. Va falloir faire trs rapidement des progrs dans le clonage...

Dsole c'tait long mais je le refera plus...
Finalement dans un monde utopique, la solution est toujours au centre et dans la modration. Pourtant tout le monde vous dira qu'une bonne cuite de temps en temps ne fait pas de mal  :;):

----------


## KindPlayer

> Avec toutes nos conneries chimiques, on a cr le cancer


Personne n'a  "cr" le cancer.
Pour la question des OGM, je pense qu' la base c'est une bonne ide (crer des plantes plus resistantes ou non vulnrables a certaines maladies par exemple) mais il faut que cela reste dans la recherche publique, c'est  dire que la recherche sur les OGM doit tre dsintresse. Sinon on ne pourra viter les drives monsanto et cie. Quand  savoir si ce sont des gens srieux, oui ils sont certainement serieux quand il s'agit de business, peut etre moins quand il s'agit de sant publique. Un des problmes des manipulations gntiques (je pense, mais j'avoue que j'y connais rien) est qu'il est difficile de prvoir les rpercussions d'une modification d'une squence de genes. C'est pour cela que la recherche doit etre envisage  long terme. Maintenant dtruire le travail des chercheurs comme le font Bov et ses amis c'est un peu puril.

----------


## gmotw

Je ne suis pas certaine que l'argument "utiliser les ogm pour viter de mettre des pesticides" est valide.
D'une part parce que l'utilisation des ogm n'empche pas d'utiliser des pesticides et d'autre part parce que les agriculteurs utilisent de base trop de pesticide. 
Il existe des initiatives pour duquer les agriculteurs africains sur les pesticides, ceux-ci en utilisant souvent trop ce qui rend les terres encore plus striles.

----------


## r0d

> 5. Ok ils font du profit en les vendant mais par piti, l'altruisme a ne remplit l'assiette de personne. J'adorerais faire du bnvolat toute ma vie et dfendre de grandes causes mais malheureusement je n'ai pas gagn au loto et mon papa ne brasse pas des milliards.


Ha, voil enfin une intervention avec un minimum de bon-sens. A force de s'opposer systmatiquement, selon un dogmatisme aveugle aux rsultats plus que douteux que l'on connait, la France est en train de devenir un pays en voie de non-dveloppement. Les gars ils braillent pour leur pouvoir d'achat, mais non content de ne pas vouloir travailler, ils dtruisent le travail de ceux qui bossent pour nourrir ces assists.

----------


## KindPlayer

oula ca commence  partir en couille ce topic jpense qu'on va pas tarder  parler de Sarkozy.

----------


## Mamilie

> mais il faut que cela reste dans la recherche publique, c'est  dire que la recherche sur les OGM doit tre dsintresse.


C'est assez utopique. La recherche devrait rester publique d'un point de vue idologique uniquement. En pratique c'est impossible. C'est toujours une question de cot, l'tat ne peut pas supporter toute la recherche.

En biotechnologies, que ce soit en terme de nouvelles molcules, semences ou techniques, on parle en centaines de milliards d'investissement. C'est le budget global d'un pays dvelopp qui serait ncessaire pour en arriver aux rsultats actuels.

----------


## KindPlayer

> C'est assez utopique. La recherche devrait rester publique d'un point de vue idologique uniquement. En pratique c'est impossible. C'est toujours une question de cot, l'tat ne peut pas supporter toute la recherche.
> 
> En biotechnologies, que ce soit en terme de nouvelles molcules, semences ou techniques, on parle en centaines de milliards d'investissement. C'est le budget global d'un pays dvelopp qui serait ncessaire pour en arriver aux rsultats actuels.


J'en suis bien conscient, mais qui controle ces recherches et l'utilisation qui en est faite?

----------


## Mamilie

> J'en suis bien conscient, mais qui controle ces recherches et l'utilisation qui en est faite?


Des organismes indpendants. C'est le seul moyen. La FDA: food and drug administration aux Etats Unis (malheureusement extrmement plus comptente en drug que en food, comme quoi vaut mieux pas tout mlanger), l'AFSSA en France: agence franaise pour la scurit sanitaire des aliments etc...
A noter que les agences franaises sont toujours beaucoup plus prudentes et strictes que les europennes dj un cran au dessus de la FDA. On peut prtendre que c'est parce que les franais sont frileux mais moi a me rassure que les normes franaises soit plus strictes.

----------


## r0d

> C'est assez utopique. La recherche devrait rester publique d'un point de vue idologique uniquement. En pratique c'est impossible. C'est toujours une question de cot, l'tat ne peut pas supporter toute la recherche.


 Oui et bon, un peu de srieux, vous trouvez pas qu'il y a assez de fonctionnaires comme a? Ajoutez les chmeurs, les retraits et les tudiants, a fait beaucoup d'inactifs  nourrir tout a ^^




> Des organismes indpendants. C'est le seul moyen. La FDA: food and drug administration aux Etats Unis (malheureusement extrmement plus comptente en drug que en food, comme quoi vaut mieux pas tout mlanger), l'AFSSA en France: agence franaise pour la scurit sanitaire des aliments etc...


C'est clair que la FDA c'est une bonne solution. Ses membres sont nomms par le prsident des USA, au moins on sait o on va avec eux, pas comme ces pleurnichards de Bruxelles.

----------


## KindPlayer

Je pense que r0d est parti en mode provocation pour troller les topics de la taverne. Que cherches tu  montrer r0d ?

----------


## Commodore

le modo-troll, on aura tout vu  ::aie::

----------


## Captain_JS

> C'est clair que la FDA c'est une bonne solution. Ses membres sont nomms par le prsident des USA, au moins on sait o on va avec eux, pas comme ces pleurnichards de Bruxelles.


Ah bah au moins tant que la France est aux commandes de l'UE on sait o on va (oui bon  part dans le mur) ... on va tout comme les US ...

----------


## nicB

> Arretez de causer de deux choses diffrentes !
> Pour ce qui est de la faim, je serais sensible  tes arguments, nicB, le jour ou je ne verrais plus les grands magasins, producteurs et autre... jeter la nourriture pour faire monter les prix.


Toute suite, les grandes surfaces ! Dj, une des raisons pour lesquelles elles jettent pas mal de choses c'est le client. Qui voudra d'une boite de conserve abime ? Quasiment personne, elle trainera dans le rayon et c'est tout.

Une ide serait donc de donner ou de faire des rabais. Seulement voila, comme par hasard, quand des mesures de ce style sont mises en place, de plus en plus d'incidents arrivent.  ::aie:: 

Je sais trs bien de quoi je parle puisque je bossais, pendant l't, dans une plateforme de distribution LIDL (qui livre les magasins LIDL donc). La perte est norme l dedans aussi, surtout avec des abrutis qui s'amusent  se jeter des pastques...

Sans aller chercher les grandes surfaces, il suffit de prendre la population en gnrale qui gaspille comme pas possible. Pas la peine de rejeter a sur les "riches" qui veulent faire du profit en faisant crever tout le monde de faim : ils ne sont pas les seuls.




> Alors pour ta gouverne apprend que l'on peux faire un transfert de matriel gntique sur les plantes en, en moyenne, 8ans (le temps de la fixation de la caractristiques dsirs sans transferts incontrols  d'autres espces) sans les danger que prsente Monsanto (et je vise volontairement monsanto et Cie)
> Accessoirement je sais de quoi je cause puisque je fasse un stage dans un labo de biotech (transfert latrale de gnes entre espce a te dit quelque chose).


Pour ta gouverne, tu m'apprends rien. Tu crois qu'on est tous des ignares ou quoi ?

Mon poste tait l pour rappeler certains problmes bien rels aujourd'hui que ces andouilles de "pro-Bov" & cie oublient un peu trop souvent  mon got. Pendant qu'ils se mettent sur la tronche, et rentrent bien tranquillement chez eux ensuite, certains crvent de faim, et eux ils retardent tout car c'est sois disant risqu. Que certains meurent de faim, a ne les gnent pas, par contre qu'eux doivent subir quelques risques, alors a non. Tssss.

----------


## KindPlayer

La question des OGM ou pas OGM ne rsoudra pas le problme de la faim dans le monde un peu de srieux quand mme

----------


## r0d

Heu, juste un truc... qu'est-ce qu'on en a  cirer de la faim dans le monde? Non srieusement, le temps que j'crive ce message, il y a 1000 personnes qui sont mortes de faim. Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a fait quelque chose contre a, une fois dans sa vie? Je veux dire, une chose utile, pas envoyer un sac de riz par via une collecte de la croix rouge histoire de s'en laver encore plus le cortex. Bon donc assez d'hypocrisie. Les OGM a va permettre  nos entreprises de faire encore plus de fric, c'est juste  nous d'tre assez malin pour en profiter. C'est comme a, on y peut rien, alors autant en profiter.

----------


## nicB

KindPlayer> N'importe quoi, comme d'habitude d'ailleurs, pourquoi changer ?  ::mouarf:: 

A ton avis a sert  quoi de modifier gntiquement des plantes comestibles pour qu'elles poussent plus facilement, avec moins de produits chimiques, et j'en passe ?
T'as pas l'impression que a pourrait amliorer la production de crales toi ?

Et tu crois pas que ces pseudos gueguerre entre pro et anti OGM ralentissent les choses ? J'ai cru pourtant que c'tait l'origine de ce topic.  ::aie:: 


R0d, pour une fois tu ne vois pas plus loin que le bout de ton nez j'ai l'impression. Si on arrive  faire des plantes qui poussent dans des conditions difficiles, on pourra en faire plus facilement pousser dans certains pays Africain par exemple. Ca ne sera pas la seule chose  faire (il faudra du matriel par ex), mais c'est dj une avance dans le bon sens...

Mais bon, forcment, certains vont s'en mettre plein les poches (faut bien motiver les actionnaires) alors autant rien faire. C'est a l'ide ? Et ben...

Pour ma part, je travaille pas mal, avec les impts qui vont avec. J'estime cela suffisant vu la situation actuelle. Pas de ma faute si ces impts sont utiliss pour des gens qui ne devraient pas en avoir besoin. Merci notre bien aim tat.

----------


## KindPlayer

Si on veut s'occuper de la faim dans le monde y des choses plus urgentes a faire que des OGM. r0d est particulirement cynique mais sur sa dernire intervention il n'a pas tort, je pense que monsanto ne pense videmment qu'a son profit, comme en tmoigne les semences brevetes...
C'est moi qui dit nimporte quoi? Mais descends de ton nuage toi!  Ou arrete de regarder TF1 je sais pas moi. Jamais vu quelqu'un d'aussi naf  :8O:

----------


## nicB

Naf en quoi ? En pensant que vous avez encore un soupons d'intelligence au lieu d'tre born et limit  poser OGM = Monsanto ? Alors oui je dois tre trs naf.

Pour le reste, je n'ai pas de TV donc bon... encore des conneries.




> Si on veut s'occuper de la faim dans le monde y des choses plus urgentes a faire que des OGM


Comme d'habitude, se limiter  une chose  la fois, car aprs a devient plus compliqu hein. Heureusement pour nous, a fait bien longtemps qu'on sait faire plusieurs choses en parallle.

Des choses sont faites, c'est bien, mais pas suffisant. Si les OGM a marche bien et que a rsous certains problmes, dont la faim ici, qui n'est *qu'une finalit parmi tant d'autres*, vous direz quoi ? Vous tes qui pour dire "non c'est nul il faut tout arrter" ?

----------


## r0d

Bon ok, j'arrte. Je voulais vrifier 2 ou 3 trucs.
Merci pour votre participation  ::):

----------


## KindPlayer

> Naf en quoi ? En pensant que vous avez encore un soupons d'intelligence au lieu d'tre born et limit  poser OGM = Monsanto ? Alors oui je dois tre trs naf.
> 
> Pour le reste, je n'ai pas de TV donc bon... encore des conneries.
> 
> 
> Comme d'habitude, se limiter  une chose  la fois, car aprs a devient plus compliqu hein. Heureusement pour nous, a fait bien longtemps qu'on sait faire plusieurs choses en parallle.
> 
> Des choses sont faites, c'est bien, mais pas suffisant. Si les OGM a marche bien et que a rsous certains problmes, dont la faim ici, qui n'est *qu'une finalit parmi tant d'autres*, vous direz quoi ? Vous tes qui pour dire "non c'est nul il faut tout arrter" ?


A mon avis tu ne sais pas lire. J'ai jamais dit que les OGM c'etait pas bien et que fallait pas en cultiver, j'ai dit que la recherche sur les OGM idalement devrait etre confie  la recherche publique pour viter les drives, comme avec monsanto ne t'en dplaise (premier a avoir cultiv des OGM). Apres que les OGM resolvent le problme de la faim, oui tu es naf excuse moi. C'est un peu comme si tu disais que les labos fabriquent des mdocs pour gurir les maladies en Afrique... Ils en ont un peu rien  faire de l'Afrique (enfin pour l'instant). Et y a des choses plus urgentes contre la faim que les OGM en effet (attention je ne dis pas qu'il faut arreter les OGM, a cause de ca, je dis que  cet effet les OGM ne sont pas dvelopps dans ce but). Par exemple, tu veux cultiver des OGM en Afrique, c'est bien, mais avec quoi tu vas irriguer ton plan de mas transgnique? A moins que t'ai cr une nouvelle espece qui peut se passer d'eau, il te faudra d'abord rgler le problme de l'irrigation en Afrique.

----------


## nicB

> A mon avis tu ne sais pas lire.


Alors on est deux.  :;): 
On aura peut tre des rductions pour des cours du coup.




> Apres que les OGM resolvent le problme de la faim, oui tu es naf excuse moi. C'est un peu comme si tu disais que les labos fabriquent des mdocs pour gurir les maladies en Afrique...


Donc d'aprs toi l'Afrique de profite pas du tout des mdicaments dvelopps pour les pays "riches" ? Je pense que tu en conviendras que c'est non. Bien sr, le problme n'est pas rgl, mais ce n'est pas ngligeable pour autant.

Pour les OGM, je pense que a fera pareil. Comme je l'ai dit, a ne rsoudra peut tre pas le problme, mais a amliorera quand mmes les choses. 
En quoi c'est naf puisque dans d'autres domaines on peut observer ce genre de consquences ?

Sans oubli que ce n'est qu'une consquence positive parmi tant d'autres...


Sinon je suis galement d'accord avec :



> la recherche sur les OGM idalement devrait etre confie  la recherche publique pour viter les drives, comme avec monsanto ne t'en dplaise (premier a avoir cultiv des OGM).


Ou au moins encadre plus srieusement... Mais est-ce possible.  ::roll::

----------


## MaliciaR

Bon, j'arrive un peu  la bourre dans le dbat, mais je voulais revenir sur quelques trucs qui m'ont chiffon.




> Alors pour ta gouverne apprend que l'on peux faire un transfert de matriel gntique sur les plantes en, en moyenne, 8ans (le temps de la fixation de la caractristiques dsirs sans transferts incontrols  d'autres espces) sans les danger que prsente Monsanto (et je vise volontairement monsanto et Cie)
> Accessoirement je sais de quoi je cause puisque je fasse un stage dans un labo de biotech (transfert latrale de gnes entre espce a te dit quelque chose).


Peux-tu, en vitant le ton tendu si possible, m'expliquer les transferts latraux de gnes chez les Plantes? Parce que bon, je suis fortement sensible aux affaires des transferts horizontaux, surtout chez les virus et les bactries, mais tes ... explications ne me sont pas trs claires  ::aie:: 





> Il est vrai qu'on te parle d'OGM de dernire gnration (...) mais Monsanto n'utilise que les OGM de premire gnration, et que le dveloppement des OGM de seconde gnration se fait  TA DA DA l'Inra (entre autres)


Je ne comprends pas de quelle gnration tu parles. Tu parles de la premire gnration (F1) aprs introduction du transgne ou tu parles de la premire gnration issue de clones transgniques stables (j'entends, homozygotes)?
Et de quelles plantes parles-tu? Mas, riz, bl, _Arabidopsis_?




> Si la peur du progrs est un argument valable alors comme dit r0d, retourner dans des pays moins dvelopps et la meilleure des solutions qui s'offre.


Ce qui me chagrine l (si je comprends bien l'ide), c'est en gros soyons cyniques, on peut laisser les pays sous-dvelopps en user et on verra bien ce que a donne...?





> T'as pas suivi mon argumentaire, les industries ne sont pas frileuses aux niveau de la recherche mais pour dpenser du fric au niveau de la recherche.


Gniii? Comment a? Et la partie R&D d'une entreprise, tu la mets o?  ::roll:: 






> Tu cre un gne modifi, tu l'insre dans un bout de code gntique avec une adresse vague du genre TATA ou pour tre plus clair en langage de tous les jours : Dupont  en France.
> Premire gnration (f1), tu as donn  dupont en main propre son bout de code.
> Deuxime gnration (f2), la poste l'envoie  tous les Dupont en France .
> Pas de problme n'est ce pas ? Sauf que ce gne sera traduit avec le reste que tu obtiens des protines bizarre qui n'ont rien  faire l. Et ventuellement (j'aurais tendance  dire  coup sr) mutagne. Oh le vilain mot *.
> Pas de problme 
> (...)*P.S : si tu te dit que des protines ne peuvent pas tre mutagnes, j'attire ton attention sur la lysine.
> C'est un acide amins indispensable sous sa forme L, la D-lysine (diffrence de conformations) est trs trs trs .... violemment mutagne


Pour quelqu'un qui dit s'y connatre en gntique et biologie molculaire, tu as un vocabulaire ... plutt tonnant  ::?:  
Passons. Concernant la lysine : c'est un acide amin indispensable pour les animaux qu'ils ne peuvent pas fabriquer eux-mmes. Donc, il faut s'en procurer par l'alimentation. La L-lysine est celle que nous avons dans nos protines. En revanche, je ne serais pas si catgorique pour la forme D : peux-tu citer la voie mtabolique qui permet la racmisation de la forme L en forme D (comme par exemple cela est tudi chez une espce bactrienne Pseudomonas)? Et si ta forme D est si "violemment mutagne", penses-tu qu'un plante survivra  la production d'un tel compos? Enfin, d'o est-ce qu'il sort le transgne codant une protine nocive, qui plus est surexprime...?  :8O: 





> Une question toute bte : quel est l'intrt des OGM? Qu'est-ce que a apporte de plus par rapport au croisement des espces?


Le croisement et la transgense sont deux procds totalement diffrents. 
Les croisements (hybridation) sont pratiqus par Homo sapiens depuis qu'il cultive la terre et lve des animaux. Exemple [Mode fantaisiste ON] : j'ai des chiens de genre pitit truc super froce mais ils meurent plutt rapidement. Bon, j'ai une population plutt consquente et paf, un jour je vois apparatre un chien un peu plus grand et qui vit un peu plus longtemps. Ce que je fais, c'est que je choisis ce chien, je le fais se reproduire avec une super femelle et j'espre que les descendnats auront une taille un peu plus leve et une dure de vie de mme. Je rpte le truc de croisement slectionns jusqu' ce que la grosse majorit de la population, voire la population entire, soit plus grande que celle de dpart et avec une dure de vie augmente.[/Mode] C'est de la slection artificielle dcrite par Darwin, pratique sur les mrinos, par exemple.
La transgense est trs diffrente : je prends un gne d'un organisme, je fais mon bricolage de biolo molculaire et j'introduis ce gne tartampion dans un organisme totalement diffrent. Exemple : les bactries qui synthtisaient de l'insuline humaine (exprience de 1978, si ma mmoire est bonne). On fait des organismes transgniques tous les jours au labo. La diffrence fondamentale est dans ce que l'on en fait par la suite. Je fais produire  des bactries une protine humaine dont l'implication dans la maladie de Crohn est souponne, par exemple. Mais je ne la brevetterai pas pour que a cote la peau du c** aux labos qui voudront bosser dessus...

 Cette prose pour dire qu'on ne sait pas jusqu'o on peut aller. On ne connat pas les modes de transmission dans lesquels sont ou seront impliqus les organismes transgniques. Il y a plusieurs tudes dessus, aucune n'aboutit  des dcisions claires et prcises. Selon pas mal de scientifiques, les problmes de viabilit des abeilles peuvent tre dus aux OGMs. Il y a un risque potentiel pour la biodiversit aussi : si le pollen contamine des plantes dites sauvages ( = celles qui font partie de la biodiversit naturelle), combien de temps pour la perte des espces...? 
Perso, je prfre que suffisamment d'infos dessus soient accumules avant de rendre les OGMs accessibles  tout le monde. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue quelque chose de trs important appels le principe de la reine Rouge (oui, la mme que dans _Alice in Wonderland_  ::aie::  ) : lorsqu'une espce volue, celles qui lui sont lies d'une manire ou d'une autre (prdateurs, symbiontes, parasites,...) le font aussi. Donc, comme les insectes deviennent rsistants aux insecticides, quand les mmes insectes deviendront-ils rsistants aux molcules rpulsives produites par des plantes OGM? 
En ce qui concerne Bov&Co, leur action est ce que l'on appelle dans les rgimes dmocratiques (ou en tout cas, supposs tels) une action de dsobissance civile. Et il y a des condamnations, je dois avoir des mails traitant de a quelque part... Qu'on apprcie ou pas son sensationnel n'est pas la question : elle est suffisante pour attirer l'attention  :;): 





> Bon ok, j'arrte. Je voulais vrifier 2 ou 3 trucs.
> Merci pour votre participation


C'tait quoi, les 2-3 trucs?  ::aie:: 

P.S. Dsole pour le long post, mais ... j'avais des trucs  dire quoi...

----------


## ucfoutu

> C'tait quoi, les 2-3 trucs? 
> 
> P.S. Dsole pour le long post, mais ... j'avais des trucs  dire quoi...


Bonsoiir, MaliciaR,

Je tiens  t'exprimer, bien au contraire, ma reconnaissance (au sens le plus large du terme).

Amitis

----------


## Yurck

Un petit extrait :



> http://www.infogm.org/spip.php?article3412_Lquipe du Pr. Tabashnik de lUniversit dArizona a tabli que dans les Etats dArkansas et du Mississipi, certains papillons de lespce Helicoverpa zea ont acquis une rsistance  la protine Cry1Ac exprime par le coton Bt [1]. Les donnes analyses provenant dinsectes prlevs sur les champs de culture, et la rsistance observe nexistant pas pralablement aux cultures de coton Bt dans ces Etats, les chercheurs en concluent donc quelle est le rsultat de ladaptation des insectes exposs  la protine Cry1Ac du coton Bt. Cette rsistance sest accrue entre les annes 2003-2004 et 2005-2006. Les auteurs notent toutefois que ce phnomne nest pas observ pour les mmes insectes exposs aux mmes cultures dans lEtat de Caroline du Nord, sans mettre dhypothses dexplication satisfaisantes._


A priori certaines espces vont bien s'adapter, la question est bien sre conomique mais il s'agit aussi de savoir quels sont parmis les homos sapiens ceux qui vont s'adapter ?
Heureusement la mondialisation n'a pas encore russi  homogniser le rgime alimentaire. Mon fils n'aime ni les betteraves, ni les carottes, alors je me dis que je ne peux pas le forcer  faire comme tous ces moutons et qui sait ce sera peut-tre un des survivants.

----------


## MaliciaR

> A priori certaines espces vont bien s'adapter, la question est bien sre conomique mais il s'agit aussi de savoir quels sont parmis les homos sapiens ceux qui vont s'adapter ?


Oui, les espces s'adaptent ou disparaissent. Cette histoire du coton Bt est trs clbre, il y avait des histoires de tomates qui murissaient plus vite et je ne sais plus quoi encore (j'avoie que le biotech n'est vraiment pas ce qui me passionne le plus...).

Mais lorsque je parlais de la reine Rouge, c'est pour souligner "la course  l'armement" qui se produit dans de tels cas. J'ai une rsistance, mais ceux qui vivent de ma sensibilit se voient menacs, donc ils dveloppent des mcanismes pour pouvoir combattre ma rsistance, etc. _In fine_, il va se produire quoi? On aura affaire  des SuperMoustiques rsistants  des g/L de molcules toxiques...? 
Ensuite, concernant Homo sapiens... On sait tellement peu de choses sur les "secrets de l'Homme" que... 

Bonne nuit  ::):

----------


## nicB

> Le croisement et la transgense sont deux procds totalement diffrents. 
> Les croisements (hybridation) sont pratiqus par Homo sapiens depuis qu'il cultive la terre et lve des animaux. Exemple [Mode fantaisiste ON] : j'ai des chiens de genre pitit truc super froce mais ils meurent plutt rapidement. Bon, j'ai une population plutt consquente et paf, un jour je vois apparatre un chien un peu plus grand et qui vit un peu plus longtemps. Ce que je fais, c'est que je choisis ce chien, je le fais se reproduire avec une super femelle et j'espre que les descendnats auront une taille un peu plus leve et une dure de vie de mme. Je rpte le truc de croisement slectionns jusqu' ce que la grosse majorit de la population, voire la population entire, soit plus grande que celle de dpart et avec une dure de vie augmente.[/Mode] C'est de la slection artificielle dcrite par Darwin, pratique sur les mrinos, par exemple.


Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais en faisant des croisements comme a il n'y a pas de problmes de consanguinit au bout d'un moment ?
Comment les "anciens" ont "rgl" ce problme ?
Merci.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais en faisant des croisements comme a il n'y a pas de problmes de consanguinit au bout d'un moment ?
> Comment les "anciens" ont "rgl" ce problme ?
> Merci.


A relire attentivement ce qu'a vrit MaliciaR, donc (car l est ta rponse) :




> Je rpte le truc de croisement slectionns jusqu' ce que la grosse majorit de la population, voire la population entire, soit plus grande que celle de dpart

----------


## nicB

Non il n'y a pas ma rponse l dedans. Il dit juste  quel moment s'arrte le processus.

----------


## ucfoutu

Ah ?
Ah ...  ::lol::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Non il n'y a pas ma rponse l dedans. Il dit juste  quel moment s'arrte le processus.


(Je suis une fille  ::mrgreen::  )





> Ah ?
> Ah ...


Tu as tort, Ucfoutu, il n'y a pas la rponse dedans  :;): 

En fait, la consanguinit est un problme trs particulier. Je vais faire un topo un peu loign  premire vue, mais ncessaire pour comprendre la position de la consanguinit.
On admet la (trs) grossire approximation : un gne donne un caractre visible. Comme nous avons deux chromosomes par paire, nous avons (toujours grossirement) deux copies du mme gne (1/chromosome de la paire tartampion). 
Un gne possde des variantes : on appelle a les allles. (C'est la combinatoire de toutes les allles de tous les gnes qui est absolument unique, d'o la conclusion que tout tre humain est unique.) Donc, parmi ces allles, il y en a des dominantes et des rcessifs. Autrement dit, pour le gne truc j'ai par exemple deux allles, truc-chose et truc-muche. Je vais dire que truc-chose est dominant et truc-muche est rcessif. Cela signifiera que truc-chose peut tre prsent sur une des chromosomes (sur l'autre il y aura truc-muche) mais ce sera suffisant pour que le caractre confr par cette variante soit exprim. En revanche, il me faut avoir les deux copies de truc-muche pour pouvoir exprimer le caractre confr par cette variante. 
Ca pour dire que souvent les allles rcessifs peuvent re dltres = leur prsence simultane est cause de mort (ou en tout cas, grosse pathologie). Je n'ai pas d'exemple prcis en tte, dsole.
Ce qui est important de retenir de cette prose est que chaque gne a des variantes dominantes et rcessives, souvent il n'y a pas que deux variantes... Et il est fort possible que des combinatoires d'allles rcessifs provoquent une baisse de la fitness. La fitness est (toujours gapproximation plutt grossire) la valeur reproductive : combien j'ai des descendants fertiles par rapport  mon voisin. C'est ce qui est important pour l'espce. En gros, je peux tre prix Nobel et ne pas avoir de descendants, j'ai une fitness = 0 et je ne sers  rien pour l'espce  ::aie:: 
Nous voil (enfin) au coeur du problme : la consanguinit fait que le brassage gntique s'effectue dans un sens prcis. Ce dernier est l'apparition d'homozygote (trs grossirement, ceux qui ont les mmes allles pour un gne donn) et donc l'limination des htrozygotes (ceux qui ont des allles diffrentes pour le mme gne). Et c'est ici que la chose devient marrante parce que mes croisements de clbards dont je parlais plus haut peuvent trs bien aboutir  une slection d'une population homozygote pour les gnes machin et bidule, leurs allles ainsi slectionnes n'tant pas forcment dltres. De plus, il y a une espce de purge des allles dltres  ::):  
L o a se complique est que peu de gnes ont la vertu d'tre essentiels, cd s'ils ont un souci, on crve. Dans ce cas, c'est clair : faut pas  ::mouarf::  Mais quid des autres? On ne peut pas dterminer dans le cadre d'une ou deux gnrations humaines par exemple si le fait de "slectionner" certains allles et d'liminer d'autres de la population a un effet positif ou ngatif sur la fitness des individus. Donc, pour que la consanguinit soit un vraiment mauvais procd, il faut que nous puissions dterminer ce point. Je pense ne pas trop me mouiller en disant que c'est un peu impossible  ::aie::  

Ceci dit, on va dire que dans le cas de l'espce Homo sapiens la consanguinit n'est pas un grand souci : on existe encore. Ce que je veux dire par l c'est qu'on considre que l'espce humaine s'est dveloppe  partir d'un groupe fondateur d'environ 20 000 individus (10 000 mles reproducteurs, 5 000 femelles fcondes, le rest - des vieux et des gosses. Vivent les approximations...) Ce qui fait que mme si on est presque 7 milliards sur Terre, on est tous consanguins  ::pastaper:: 

Bon, je ne sais pas si je suis claire, mais si je ne le suis pas : just ask  ::):

----------


## Mamilie

A mon tour, mon pav  moi: (pas la longueur du post, juste un pav qui clabousse)

Si on est tous consanguins alors on est aussi tous gntiquement modifis  :;): 
En effet une tude en cours tend  prouver que les gamtes sont touchs par la pollution, les produits innocents tels que les engrais qui font de jolies tomates, les pesticides, les sprays contre les bzzzzzz et les crcrcr, le truc qui lave plus blanc que blanc, la peinture laque monocouche fini parfait  condition que la bagherra renverse pas le pot etc... (:patap: je caricature exprs)  un point qu'on risque bien d'avoir une population strile dans quelques annes ( l'chelle de l'humanit pas de l'homme) Bref tout ce qui nous facilite la vie,  tendance  diminuer celle des gnrations futures  l'aide de quelques changement infimes dans le code gntique lors de la mose et quelques interfrences avec les mcanismes de protection dudit code. Moi a me panique un peu de savoir que 15% des couples (dans nos socits occidentales, 10-12% en France) consulte pour une infertilit au bout d'un an d'essai.

MaliciaR: toi qui arrive  faire simple, tu veux pas leur expliquer comment on bousille une protine en crivant un A  la place d'un C et qu'il n'y a plus personne pour relire la copie?

Que viennent faire les OGM l dedans... Tout et rien, on en parle juste parce que c'est super cool pour l'audimat et a fait vendre du papier. Google donne plus de 9 millions de rponses pour OGM alors on a pas fini d'en dbattre. La solution est dans le juste milieu. (thorie qui date un peu, Confucius et Aristote, serait peut tre temps de l'appliquer en partie)

----------


## MaliciaR

Hello,

J'avais vu un pitit papier dans Nature (l'une DES revues scientifiques) qui parlait d'tudes faites sur la viabilit des spermatozodes en lien avec la pollution (de l'air et tout a, pas l'autre  ::pastaper::  ). En gros, la pollution ambiante diminue la viabilit des spermatozodes et ce n'est pas qu'une corrlation, mais il y aussi le lien de cause  effet. 





> MaliciaR: toi qui arrive  faire simple, tu veux pas leur expliquer comment on bousille une protine en crivant un A  la place d'un C et qu'il n'y a plus personne pour relire la copie?


Donc, moi qui arrive  faire simple... (J'espre, hein je suis plutt consciente que la bio et la gntique dpassent pas mal de gens, il y a qu' voir que dans mon M2 recherche de gntique on est 6... contre 30 dans les autres  :8O:  . Breffouille).
Donc, on sait tous que le support de l'information gntique chez la plupart des organismes dont nous, c'est l'ADN. Ce dernier est organis en chromosomes, lesquels contiennent des jeux de gnes. Le truc est que l'ADN tout seul comm a ne fait pas grand-chose : il doit aboutir en protines (je caricature pas mal l). Les protines servent  construire les cellules et donc le corps et  aider les ractions biochimiques  se produire. L'ADN est trasrcit en ARN qui, lui, est traduit en protine (dans la majorit des organismes). 
Ca se passe ainsi :
* j'ai une chane d'ADN : ATG TA*C* GCG 
* j'ai une chane d'ARN : AUG UAC GCG
* j'ai une protine produite : Met Tyr   Ala
(ce sont les abbrviations de divers acides amins = constituants de base d'une protine)
Le code gntique est donc la correspondance entre l'ADN (support de l'info gntique) et la protine. Chaque triplet dfinit un acide amin.
Admettons que j'ai un changement du C (en gras ci-dessus) : il devient A. J'aurai :
ATG TAA GCG (dans l'ADN)
ATG UAA GCG (dans l'ARN)
Met  STOP -----
Beh l, je suis dans le caca parce que j'ai un triplet qui indique l'arrt de la synthse protique => je me retrouve donc avec une protine tronque. On comprend implicitement que pour que a soit fonctionnel, faut que tout soit l : s'il me manque un bout, la protine n'est plus fonctionnelle. Ca s'appelle une mutation ponctuelle. Elle n'est pas oblige d'aboutir  a en raison de certaines proprits du code gntique. Mais a arrive et quand a arrive, a peut tre grave : par exemple, l'anmie falciforme. 

Le truc derrire ce "cours" est que les mutations ponctuelles peuvent tre provoques par plein d'agents (chimiques, UV, rayonnements,...). Et que s'il y en a trop, la cellule ne peut plus assurer la rparation. Ce qui aboutit  la production de nouvelles cellules portant le dfaut,  la surprolifration des cellules (cancer),  la mort cellulaire, etc. 

J'espre que c'est clair et simple  ::oops::   ::):

----------


## bakaneko

> J'espre que c'est clair et simple


En tout cas, a m'a rappel mes cours de SVT du Lyce  ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

> En gros, la pollution ambiante diminue la viabilit des spermatozodes et ce n'est pas qu'une corrlation, mais il y aussi le lien de cause  effet.


Oui, j'ajouterai juste que la pollution ambiante de ces tudes est dfinie comme toute molcule chimique prsente en forme et quantit anormales dans l'environnement vital et potentiellement capable d'interfrer dans le fonctionnement normal d'une cellule d'un organisme vivant.

Dans une de ces tudes, (j'la trouve plus dans les mandres de mes tagres et dossiers) on a dtect et mesur toutes les substances prsentes dans l'appartement et l'assiette de sujets masculins 30-40 ans apparement sains puis ils ont pass une batterie d'examens ainsi que des tests de fertilit.

Le lien de cause  effet a t dmontr pour le plomb (l'eau, la peinture etc...) l'arsenic (dans l'eau, les lgumes, l'anti-fourmis), les parabens (conservateurs cosmtique) etc... On trouve une corrlation pour le bryllium (moules industriels pour les objet en matire plastique, pistons de moteurs spciaux comme F1), le chrome (peinture), le mercure (poissons et fruits de mer) mais si on les trouvait chez plus de sujets je suis certaine que le lien serait significatif.

L'tude pour les OGM a t faite uniquement aux Etats-unis, ben oui nous on en mange pas ou peu... Le rsultat ne rvle aucune corrlation, il a t jug irrecevable par l'union europenne. C'est dj a, on avance doucement vers des demandes d'tudes plus raisonnables. Si vous trouvez que ce n'est pas assez, souvenez vous qu'on ne s'tonnait pas des rsultats d'tudes qui ne rvlaient pas de corrlation entre la cigarette et le cancer du poumon chez des fumeurs rguliers il n'y a pas si longtemps... On progresse...




> J'espre que c'est clair et simple


J'aurais pas fait mieux!  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Admettons que j'ai un changement du C (en gras ci-dessus) : il devient A.


Bonjour,
connait-on actuellement les facteurs ainsi que les degrs de risque prcis de tels changements, quelles sont les tudes faites l-dessus.

----------


## MaliciaR

Beh, Mamilie, en-dehors des histoires de pollution : il y a un truc qui m'a fait rire il y a deux mois : un papier sorti chez PLoS Biology appel "Increased transmission of mutations by low-conditionned females : evidence for condition-dependent DNA repair". En gros, L'tude est faite chez une mouche chrie des gnticiens, l'espce de machin qui vole au-dessus de la bouteille de vinaigre et qui porte le nom trs enchanteur de mouce de vinaigre  ::mrgreen::  En gros, les mutations portes par les spermatozodes peuvent tre rpare par la femelle aprs la fertilisation. Ils ont regard le taux de transmission de mutations lthales lies au chromosome X paternel : il est 30% suprieur chez les femelles au rgime que celui chez les autres nourries correctement... Conclusion : la rparation est franchement altre chez les femelles qui ne se nourrissent pas assez, l'hypothse alternative d'une slection ngative des spermatozodes portant des mutations ayant t invalide.
C'tat sorti pile quand les magazines  la con annonait "Comment maigrir vite pour les vacances"  ::lol:: 
Dans EMBO il y avait un truc appel "We are what we eat" et qui insistait bien sur l'importance de la manire dont se nourrissent les femmes enceintes et les futurs pres  ::aie::  Une des scientifiques ayant men les tudes dessus dclarait que "le diabte de type 2, les problmes cardiaques dus  l'obsit, l'hypertension sont les maladies les plus fortement associes avec le rgime alimentaire de la mre durant la grossesse". En gros, la question importante pour l'espce est : to kbab or to bb?  ::pastaper:: 





> En tout cas, a m'a rappel mes cours de SVT du Lyce


Je ramasse les copies jeudi, hein  ::mouarf:: 





> Bonjour,
> connait-on actuellement les facteurs ainsi que les degrs de risque prcis de tels changements, quelles sont les tudes faites l-dessus.


Alors que la question est trs claire, les rponses le sont nettement moins...

Si l'on se met au niveau "le plus bas", cd ADN : des erreurs (mutations ponctuelles essentiellement) surviennent frquemment au moment de la rplication. Selon un calcul, une mutation devrait se produire  une frquence 10^-3 (cd une erreur tous les 1000 nucltides). Mais comme il y a des mcanismes de rparation, on observe que chez la bactrie _Escherischia coli_ le taux de mutation spontane est de 5x10^-9 pour un gnome de 4,6x10^3 paires de bases ; sachant que le machin se rplique de manire clonale toutes les 30 min, je te laisse faire le calcul... Il surviennnent des cassures aussi, moins souvent (grossirement) qui sont des altrations trs hard. Il y a aussi de la rparation mutagne (= qui cre une mutation). Il y a des pertes de bouts d'ADN, des duplications,... Bien sr, tout peut se produire dans une mme gnration.

Notre gnome est beaucoup plus grand (3,2 milliards de paires de bases). Les mmes types de mutations surviennent chez nous, le taux d'erreur  la rplication est considr d'environ 10^-7; il y a aussi des hot-spots (des ponts chauds) o les mutations apparaissent plus souvent. Nous avons une reproduction non clonale (cd sexue) durant laquelle, pour notre bien, des cassures se produisent. Nous avons aussi plein de virus endognes qui tranent  ::mouarf::  (Merci  eux d'ailleurs pour plein de trucs sympas genre les mchoires, le dveloppement placentaire, et autres. ) Le hic est que dans notre gnome il y a plein de choses qu'il n'y a pas chez les bactos : des "non gnes". Les "non gnes" sont toutes ces parties qui ne codent pas pour une protine mais qui ont un rle rgulateur (activer/inhiber l'expresion gntique); cette partie non codante reprsente environ 98,5% de notre gnome... Il y a aussi plein de parties mobiles qui peuvent sauter d'endroit en endroit quand a leur fait plaisir ainsi que plein d'endroits rpts qui font ch*** pendant la rplication...
On considre que les gnes essentiels (ceux sans lesquels l'organisme ne peut vivre) sont peu sujets  mutations (faut pas introduire un changement dans un truc essentiel, sinon...), mais que les rgions non codantes peuvent l'tre davantage, certaines beaucoup plus que d'autres... Aprs, faut pas oublier que nous avons deux gnomes : l'un dans le noyaux de la cellule et l'autre dans un autre partie de la cellule, dans de petites chambrettes qui ont pour fonction de produire de l'nergie. Ce dernier est responsable de transmission de certains caractres de la mre  l'enfant; c'est ainsi qu'on a pu dtecter le nombre de femmes dans la population qui a donn naissance  Homo sapiens. C'est ce que l'on appelle l'empreinte parentale et il y a des maladies spciales qui y sont associes...
Ca pour dire que c'est le joyeux bordel dans tout a et on n'a pas vraiment d'ide prcise  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Alors que la question est trs claire, les rponses le sont nettement moins...


Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de rpondre, je trouve a passionnant comme tu racontes ! ::P: 



> Ca pour dire que c'est le joyeux bordel dans tout a et on n'a pas vraiment d'ide prcise


J'ai l'impression que la recherche avance trs vite en tout cas !  :8O:

----------


## alexrtz

> Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de rpondre, je trouve a passionnant comme tu racontes !


Pas mieux.
Ce genre d'explications aide bien dans un dbat o on parle souvent sans trop comprendre ce qu'il se passe (enfin un peu comme dans plein de dbats quoi XD)

----------


## KindPlayer

moi ces histoires d'adn, et de mutation a m'a fait penser aux codes correcteurs.

----------


## HelpmeMM

bah sa me fait bien mar les OGM, sans parler des gnes et des autre transmissions et risque que je ne connais pas , c'est une pompe a fric c'est tout, aprs savoir qui va en profiter. C'est mme pas la peine de se leurrer sa serra pas les entreprises franaises celui qui dit a a pas du entendre parler de la mondialisation, faire de la recherche dedans ou ne pas en faire ne changera rien. De toute faon a la fin c'est une multinational qui tirera les prix par le bas pour faire couler les autres avant de remonter les prix quand elle aura le monopole.

JE trouve a absurde de faire des recherches sur les OGM *pour amliorer la production franaise* ou la rsistance des plantes sur un secteur franais sinistr : l'agriculture qui ne tient plus que par les subventions. Je comprend trs bien les ractions de Jos bov agriculteur, il a pas envie de pay pour des graines plus cher car de toute faon les agriculteurs passent dj par des semenciers alors qu'il a dj du mal a tenir le cout sans subvention  ::aie:: 

oui mais justement si les plantes rsiste plus va t'on me dire on produira plus.
Pour faire quoi au juste ? pour faire comme le porc tre en surproduction et brul 35.000 porcinets pour pas faire descendre le prix du porc ?

je crois que dans ce dbat on oublie assez vite le paysans du village qui trime dj assez sans devoir en plus lui rajouter des soucis en plus. Je vois pas bien l'intrt d'autorit des OGM qui vont coul les derniers paysans franais,  a part mettre du fric dans la poche d'un grand groupe, je vois pas bien aussi ou la France va gagner du pognon ?


Peut tre que je suis un attard-bolchvique-obscurantiste, mais j'en doute je pense juste un peu plus a l'agriculture franais qu'a un groupe amricains de plus(pourquoi se mle t'il de l'agriculture franaise ?) qui ne fait que dfendre ces intrt en lanant cette tirade et cet article.


videmment la recherche c'est bien et abandonner cette piste serait absurde, mais de la  prendre des risques inconsidrs un peu moins. Jai autant du mal  croire les pro que la anti, les deux exagrant toujours au possibles.

----------


## coyotte507

Justement, 

j'ai une question par rapport au sujet initial.

Pourquoi une entreprise amricaine s'embte-t-elle  cultiver des champs pour des exprimentations en France? Je crois que je ne me trompe pas en disant qu'il est beaucoup plus faciles pour eux, tant au niveau lgal que pratique, de cultiver ces champs aux Etats-Unis.

Alors pourquoi viennent-ils faire ces recherches en France, sachant que pour eux il y aura des dsagrments?

----------


## KindPlayer

La France est un gros producteur, donc c'est une question de march je suppose

----------


## r0d

> Pourquoi une entreprise amricaine s'embte-t-elle  cultiver des champs pour des exprimentations en France? Je crois que je ne me trompe pas en disant qu'il est beaucoup plus faciles pour eux, tant au niveau lgal que pratique, de cultiver ces champs aux Etats-Unis.
> 
> Alors pourquoi viennent-ils faire ces recherches en France, sachant que pour eux il y aura des dsagrments?


Tiens, voil une question intressante. Je vais essayer de me renseigner.

Bon aller, j'y vais de mon pav. Moi c'est plus un pav en taille, car mes opinions vous les connaissez et ce que je dis ici n'est pas nouveau.

En ce qui me concerne, c'est l'aspect politique de cette question qui m'intresse. La question des OGM fait partie de ces grand choix de civilisation. Autrement dit, ce sont des choix que nous devons faire et qui vont fortement influencer l'volution de nos socits, de faon rsistante* et  long terme.

Mais il est vident que, au moins dans le cas prcis des OGM, il ne faut pas ngliger le dbat scientifique. En ce qui me concerne j'ai nglig cet aspect (je ne peux pas tre sur tous les fronts), et je m'tais arrt  l'avis de Cristian Velot, qui dit en gros (du moins comme je l'ai compris): "Les *exprimentations* que font actuellement les multinationales sont  l'*chelle plantaire*." Cet argument est pour moi amplement suffisant pour dire NON. Je ne suis pas d'accord pour faire de notre plante une paillasse d'exprimentation... mme si c'est dj trop tard, et dans plusieurs domaines mais bon... une paillasse, on peut en changer, notre plante on peut pas!

Ensuite, ce que je n'aime pas dans ce dbat, c'est que les enjeux conomiques sont tellement importants que les positions des lites ne sont pas raisonnes, donc pas raisonnables. Par exemple, le mas MON-chpukombien est conu pour rsister au Round-Up. Aprs ils nous disent que: + d'OGM => - d'herbicide. Vous voyez la contradiction que j'essaie de montrer? Donc en gros, pour schmatiser mon point de vue: "tout le monde dit n'importe quoi, et tout a c'est trs dangereux. Je pense donc qu'il faudrait arrter tout un moment - du moins tout ce qui est dangereux - , en parler de faon sincre et honnte, et lancer les tudes qui s'imposent.

Concernant J. Bov, je suis 100% avec lui. Je serais de son ct mme si j'etais pro-OGM: quand le gouvernement fait n'importe quoi, il faut ragir, ce n'est peut-tre pas un droit (le dbat reste ouvert et est plus complexe qu'il n'y parait), mais je considre que c'est un devoir. Et dans le domaine de la prservation de la plante, il vaut mieux tre trop prudent que pas assez... surtout quand on voit les finalits, mais c'est un autre dbat.

@MaliciaR: Tu parles  plusieurs endroit de la _fitness_ d'un individu. Qu'est-ce donc?

Sinon, je pense avoir plus ou moins compris ce que vous avez dit sur la gntique, mais en fait je ne vois pas le rapport avec les OGM  ::koi:: 
ou alors j'ai vraiment rien compris  ::aie:: 


* j'utilise ici l'adjectif _rsistant_ dans son sens sociologique: qui rsiste au changement; qu'il est difficile de modifier.

----------


## KindPlayer

De toute faon OGM en soi-mme ca veut pas dire grand chose. "Organisme gntiquement modifi". C'est cool, mais ce qui importe de savoir, c'est qu'est ce qui est modifi dans l'organsime de la plante, et dans quel but c'est modifi. Je pense qu'un certain flou est entretenu  ce niveau l, pour des raisons bien comprhensibles,  qui profite le crime en quelque sorte. 
@r0d: je crois que MaliciaR, tentait d'expliquer les mcanismes biomolculaires qui interviennent dans la consitution du patrimoine gntique d'un etre vivant, afin de montrer sur quoi on peut intervenir pour modifier ce patrimoine gntique justement.
Je connais rien en gntique, mais ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est dans quelle mesure la modification d'une squence d'ADN pour influer sur l'expression d'une allle ou non, n'influe pas sur l'expression d'autres allles (non prvu..), et comment cela est control (merci de ne pas tre trop technique) ?

----------


## lper

> Sinon, je pense avoir plus ou moins compris ce que vous avez dit sur la gntique, mais en fait je ne vois pas le rapport avec les OGM 
> ou alors j'ai vraiment rien compris


Ca permet d'aller un peu plus que les cours que l'on avait  l'poque sur la transmission des gnes avec les petits-pois et les drosophiles... ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Pourquoi une entreprise amricaine s'embte-t-elle  cultiver des champs pour des exprimentations en France? Je crois que je ne me trompe pas en disant qu'il est beaucoup plus faciles pour eux, tant au niveau lgal que pratique, de cultiver ces champs aux Etats-Unis.
> 
> Alors pourquoi viennent-ils faire ces recherches en France, sachant que pour eux il y aura des dsagrments?


Alors, si j'ai bien compris, les varits utilises aux USA et en France sont diffrentes. Donc si Monsanto veut vendre ses graines en France, il doit vendre une varit faite pour la France.

----------


## r0d

> @r0d: je crois que MaliciaR, tentait d'expliquer les mcanismes biomolculaires qui interviennent dans la consitution du patrimoine gntique d'un etre vivant, afin de montrer sur quoi on peut intervenir pour modifier ce patrimoine gntique justement.
> Je connais rien en gntique, mais ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est dans quelle mesure la modification d'une squence d'ADN pour influer sur l'expression d'une allle ou non, n'influe pas sur l'expression d'autres allles (non prvu..), et comment cela est control (merci de ne pas tre trop technique) ?


Ok pour le cours de gntique, mais je veux dire, quel est le rapport avec le dbat?

Pour moi (je suis peut-tre compltement  ct de la plaque, a m'arrive souvent  ::aie::  ), les questions scientifiques qui peuvent nous aider  nous faire un avis sont, par exemple:
- Quels sont les risques et les mcanismes pour qu'un champ OGM "contamine" les champ voisins?
- Est-ce que, si un organisme est modifi de faon  rsister  des herbicides et des pesticides, que vont devenir ces poisons quand on va ingrer ces organismes?
- Y a-t-il des risques pour qu'un OGM puisse (par exemple en se croisant avec d'autres espces, etc.) dvelopper des "comportements" dangereux (par exemple, un plan de mas qui va se mettre  produire une molcule qui serait un poison  la consommation).

----------


## coyotte507

> Alors, si j'ai bien compris, les varits utilises aux USA et en France sont diffrentes. Donc si Monsanto veut vendre ses graines en France, il doit vendre une varit faite pour la France.


D'accord...

Dans ce cas c'est une exigence de l'tat franais de pouvoir contrler les graines, et c'est pour cela que a se passe en France?

----------


## r0d

Non pas du tout. C'est juste que quand Monsanto vend des graines en France, ces graines sont d'une varit destine  la France. Ils ne peuvent donc pas vendre des graines qui ont t teste ailleurs, ce ne serait pas crdible pour les potentiels acheteurs. Ce n'est pas une question politique l, c'est juste une question de logique.

----------


## Scorpi0

Tu m'as bien leveled r0d  ::aie:: . Je me ferai plu avoir :p
Sinon, joli rappel de biologie, j'avais oubli tout ca, ca devait etre les seuls cours interessant au lyce, comment est-on construit, comment construit-on les acides amins, tout ca tout ca...

PS : chose qui me fait rigoler : les codons stops m'ont fait pens aux '\0' qui termine un char* en C  ::lol:: .

 ::dehors::

----------


## coyotte507

> Non pas du tout. C'est juste que quand Monsanto vend des graines en France, ces graines sont d'une varit destine  la France. Ils ne peuvent donc pas vendre des graines qui ont t teste ailleurs, ce ne serait pas crdible pour les potentiels acheteurs. Ce n'est pas une question politique l, c'est juste une question de logique.


Merci je comprends mieux.

Dans ce cas a leur est totalement impossible de rentrer sur le march franais (si ils se font dtruire leurs rcoltes)? Je comprends qu'ils soient agas.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de rpondre, je trouve a passionnant comme tu racontes !
> 
> J'ai l'impression que la recherche avance trs vite en tout cas !





> Pas mieux.
> Ce genre d'explications aide bien dans un dbat o on parle souvent sans trop comprendre ce qu'il se passe (enfin un peu comme dans plein de dbats quoi XD)


Ca fait super plaisir  ::): 
Sinon, la recherche avance vite... oui et non. Disons qu'on a vraiment beaucoup beaucoup d'outils techniques  notre disposition, spcifiques en fonction du domaine, et a aide vachement.





> En ce qui me concerne, c'est l'aspect politique de cette question qui m'intresse. La question des OGM fait partie de ces grand choix de civilisation. Autrement dit, ce sont des choix que nous devons faire et qui vont fortement influencer l'volution de nos socits, de faon rsistante* et  long terme.
> Mais il est vident que, au moins dans le cas prcis des OGM, il ne faut pas ngliger le dbat scientifique.


Justement... Le problme dans ce genre de dbat est que ceux qui sont concerns, ie 99% de la population mondiale, est (totalement) ignare du ct "technique". Or, le dbat sera toujours biais parce qu'il suffit qu'il y ait un mec qui se pointe avec un titre "directeur en machin-truc-bidule-chouette" et dise qu'il travaille dessus depuis 20 ans pour qu'on le croie. (J'ai dj vu des sites du genre : un gars prtend pouvoir gurir du cancer en 1 mois et demi en faisant aux gens boire du bicarbonate de soude; et il est cru parce que mssieur est docteur...  :8O:  J'en passe et des meilleurs. )
Ca pour dire que mme si se pencher sur les questions scientifico-techniques peut tre un peu hard, il le faut si l'on veut justement pouvoir dtecter les contes de 1000 et une nuits racontes sur les masmdias.





> Par exemple, le mas MON-chpukombien est conu pour rsister au Round-Up. Aprs ils nous disent que: + d'OGM => - d'herbicide. Vous voyez la contradiction que j'essaie de montrer? Donc en gros, pour schmatiser mon point de vue: "tout le monde dit n'importe quoi, et tout a c'est trs dangereux. Je pense donc qu'il faudrait arrter tout un moment - du moins tout ce qui est dangereux - , en parler de faon sincre et honnte, et lancer les tudes qui s'imposent.


+1000000...
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment peut-on autoriser la commercialisation d'un tube de labo pris au hasard du portoir? Je veux dire par l qu'on ne connat pas les effets  moyen ou long terme, alors comment peut-on prendre la population mondiale pour cobaye?  ::roll::  
Mais j'ai une autre question : quelqu'un avait dit que "plus la plante rsistera, plus elle produira" (quoi, on sait pas apparemment). J'avoue avoir un peu de mal  voir le rapport. Ou en tout cas il est franchement moche et tordu : plus une plante rsistera, plus elle produira de molcules toxiques pour ses prdateurs => on est dans la "course  l'armement" dont je parlais. D'un autre ct, ok, que produit une plante? Si l'on regarde le mas : il y a les pis, mais ils sont quand mme minoritaires sur la partie vgtative (le reste de la plante, quoi :p ). Si je pousse un peu plus loin : ok, j'ai beaucoup de verdure dans mes champs, mais j'en fais quoi? [MODE fantaisiste(?) ON] La partie verte d'une plante fait de la photosynthse. Pour faire la photosynthse, la plante pompe le CO2 ambiant. Cool, on en a dj trop. Pour l'instant tout le monde est content : j'ai beaucoup d'pis, j'ai des plantes utilisant le surplus de CO2. Et puis, aprs... Beh le cycle du carbone n'est pas un cycle pour rien  ::aie::  Le carbone organique (celui produit par la plante  partir du CO2) va repartir dansle milieu et, _in fine_, se retrouvera dans l'atmosphre (je vous pargne les pitites quations  ::mouarf::  ). Avec un changement : le surplus rsultant de la biomasse augmente = nos SuperMas...[/MODE] 





> @MaliciaR: Tu parles  plusieurs endroit de la _fitness_ d'un individu. Qu'est-ce donc?


J'avais expliqu rapidement un peu plus haut (du coup,  suprme go  ::aie::  ) je m'autoquote :



> La fitness est (toujours approximation plutt grossire) la valeur reproductive : combien j'ai des descendants fertiles par rapport  mon voisin. C'est ce qui est important pour l'espce. En gros, je peux tre prix Nobel et ne pas avoir de descendants, j'ai une fitness = 0 et je ne sers  rien pour l'espce


Pour pousser un peu plus loin (comme je sais que tu adores la bio :p ) : la fitness est la mesure du nombre dindividus produits ou encore, la proportion de gnes transmis aux gnrations futures. Tu as diffrentes fitness :
* Fitness directe : contribution directe dun organisme  la constitution gntique de la gnration suivante par sa propre reproduction.
* Fitness inclusive : mesure de la proportion de gnes quun individu transmet aux gnrations futures soit directement par sa progniture, soit indirectement par dautres apparents.
* Fitness indirecte : part de la fitness inclusive due  la transmission des gnes dun individu via la reproduction de ses apparents.





> Sinon, je pense avoir plus ou moins compris ce que vous avez dit sur la gntique, mais en fait je ne vois pas le rapport avec les OGM 
> ou alors j'ai vraiment rien compris


Il y avait des choses qui n'avaient rien  voir avec les plantes : la consanguinit, par exemple. Mais tout le roman sur les mutations et les difficults intrinsques  l'tude du gnome humain ont quand mme  voir si l'on pose la question : quelle mutabilit pour les transgnes et quels effets pour nous? Donc, le rapport est assez indirect et plutt souterrain, mais il est bien l. Cela ne signifie pas pour autant que t'as rien compris  ::P:

----------


## MaliciaR

> @r0d: je crois que MaliciaR, tentait d'expliquer les mcanismes biomolculaires qui interviennent dans la consitution du patrimoine gntique d'un etre vivant, afin de montrer sur quoi on peut intervenir pour modifier ce patrimoine gntique justement.


Kkchose du genre, oui  :;): 





> Je connais rien en gntique, mais ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est dans quelle mesure la modification d'une squence d'ADN pour influer sur l'expression d'une allle ou non, n'influe pas sur l'expression d'autres allles (non prvu..), et comment cela est control (merci de ne pas tre trop technique) ?


Alors... L il y a 3 questions  ::mrgreen::  Je vais essayer de faire court.

* modification d'une squence codante et influence sur l'expression gntique. Si la modification intervient au sein d'une squence codante (on appelle a un gne  :;):  ), a peut tre (trs) grave. Evidemment, il dpend de la nature du gne touch. S'il est essentiel, on peut tout simplement crever. S'il est tissu-spcifique ( =  exprim uniquement dans un organe donn), a peut provoquer une altration de la structure et/ou fonction de l'organe => pathologie. Un modification peut tre silencieuse, cd ne pas avoir d'effet sur l'expression du gne touch. On ne peut pas prvoir ces choses-l. On peut juste essayer de les cataloguer. 
* modification d'une squence non codante : l, c'est encore pire. Dans le sens o on ne sait pas trop  quoi servent la plupart de ces parties du gnome. Si la modification intervient au sein d'une rgion rgulatrice... beh elle peut provoquer l'augmentation ou la diminution du niveau d'expression. Et l : on a des noms pour a (barbares, oui) et a peut provoquer des maladies ou pire. Il peut aussi n'y avoir aucun effet. Pareil, on ne sait pas prvoir, surtout dans le cas de gnomes gros et bourrs de toutes sortes de reliques de l'volution comme le ntre ou les gnomes vgtaux qui peuvent tre franchement titanesques (l'un des bls cultivs a un gnome faisant 16 milliards paires de bases, compar au ntre : 3.2 milliards...). 
* contrle de l'expression gntique : c'est super compliqu  ::aie::  D'un ct, il y a la rgulation exerce en temps normal (sans introduction d'ADN tranger) laquelle n'est pas bien connue  l'heure actuelle. En gros, c'est un ensemble trs bien ordonn de commandes :p On connat certaines parties de l'ensemble, mais on est loin de la globalit. Si introduction d'un ADN tranger se produit (ici, transgense), il y a plusieurs changements qui peuvent intervenir. Si le gnome est petit, l'introduction d'un bout peut provoquer un chamboulement plus ou moins important dans sa constitution. Admettons que ce ne soit pas le cas du fait de la taille trs importante des gnomes vgtaux. Le hic est que l'intgration du transgne est trs mal connue et pas contrle. On ne sait pas trop o a s'intgre, il y aurait des endroits plus enclins  l'introduction que d'autres, mais on ne connais que mal tout a. 
Je ne sais pas si je suis arrive  te rpondre... J'ai fait court et avec des approximations, hein, il y a des tonnes de choses  dire, mais j'ai comme une impression que ce n'est pas vraiment l'endroit  ::aie:: 





> Ok pour le cours de gntique, mais je veux dire, quel est le rapport avec le dbat?


En voil un pitit avec le dbat  ::P:  Comme je disais, on matrise mal l'intgration du transgne dans le gnome hte. Il y a des chances que a se claque en plein dans un gne ou dans une squence rgulatrice. Ensuite, le background gntique d'une plante donne est diffrent de celui d'une bactrie (origine possible d'un transgne). Donc, outre le fait de ne pas savoir o il s'est paum, on ne sait pas trop en avance quel sera son niveau d'expression. Soit, admettons qu'on arrive par des cribles diffrents  slectionner les plantes transgniques prsentant un avantage net visible rapidement, j'en reviens  mon histoire d'effet  long terme (sur la fitness, par exemple). Autre chose :  partir d'un crible donn, on a les rponses  la question pose par le crible. Mais pas forcment  d'autres rponses non poses...
Autre chose : comment fonctionnerait le gnome entier si l'on lui introduit un gne tranger actif? Comme les rgulations sont trs fines, l'effet que j'ai l'impression de voir est l'arrive d'un catelpillar dans une boutique de porcelaine : un gne tranger qui surexprime une protine trangre au sein de l'quilibre d'un gnome fort complexe. Bon,  ce qu'il parat, les gnomes peuvent supporter pas mal de vaiations mais on n'en sait pas grand-chose pour ce cas de figure prcisment sur le moyen et long terme. 



Ce sont des questions auxquelles il est trs difficile de rpondre... 




> - Quels sont les risques et les mcanismes pour qu'un champ OGM "contamine" les champ voisins?


Pour parler des mcanismes de contaminations (rapidement, faut que je rebouquine de la littrature spcialise) il y a la transmission du pollen (vent, pollinisateurs,...). Les risques d'introduction du transgne dans une plante sauvage isognique (= mme background gntique, la seule diffrence tant le transgne) doit tre plutt faible, mais ils existes. 




> - Est-ce que, si un organisme est modifi de faon  rsister  des herbicides et des pesticides, que vont devenir ces poisons quand on va ingrer ces organismes?


Je ne suis pas sre que rponse  cette question il y a. C'est trop rcent pour pouvoir en parler et il n'est pas ais de faire des tudes sur les effets. Il y a des cas o le transgne est introduit ailleurs que dans ce que l'on mange nous, mais ce n'est pas du tout systmatique.




> - Y a-t-il des risques pour qu'un OGM puisse (par exemple en se croisant avec d'autres espces, etc.) dvelopper des "comportements" dangereux (par exemple, un plan de mas qui va se mettre  produire une molcule qui serait un poison  la consommation).


Pareil, pas d'infos l-dessus... Comme on dit essayer de prvenir toute interaction entre les plantes transgniques et les plantes sauvages, penses-tu qu'une telle info (s'il elle existait...) serait facilement accessible?  ::aie::  

Bonne soire  ::):

----------


## nuke_y

Je pense que dans quelques (de nombreuses ?) annes, les activits de Monsanto seront officiellement reconnues comme parmi les plus nfastes  l'Homme et  la nature.

Il sera toujours temps  ce moment de publier des excuses publiques en disant qu'on savait pas, que personne n'tait au courant et qu'on pensait bien faire...  ::roll::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Je pense que dans quelques (de nombreuses ?) annes, les activits de Monsanto seront officiellement reconnues comme parmi les plus nfastes  l'Homme et  la nature.
> 
> Il sera toujours temps  ce moment de publier des excuses publiques en disant qu'on savait pas, que personne n'tait au courant et qu'on pensait bien faire...


le profit a court terme est malheureusement plus important que le profit a long terme c'est ce qu'on appel s'en foutre des gnrations futures.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Puisqu'ils n'aiment pas le *progrs*, ils ont cas se barrer en *Tanzanie* ces baba cools dgnrs... srieux...


Et a parce que les tanzaniens n'ont pas la notion du progrs ? Juste une question.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Et a parce que les tanzaniens n'ont pas la notion du progrs ? Juste une question.


C'est pas a, mais c'est des diables l-bas ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## r0d

@Le Pharaon: je ne pensais pas un mot de ce que j'ai cris dans le post que tu cites. Dsol pour le drangement.

----------


## kromartien

> @Le Pharaon: je ne pensais pas un mot de ce que j'ai cris dans le post que tu cites. Dsol pour le drangement.


C'est vrai mais en mme temps c'tait assez crdible comme attitude, bien qu'un revirement d'opinion assez surprenant.

----------


## MaliciaR

> C'est vrai mais en mme temps c'tait assez crdible comme attitude, bien qu'un revirement d'opinion assez surprenant.


Je n'ai pas du tout trouv son attitude crdible, en fait  ::mouarf::  
Mais la tentative de faire carrire dans le domaine "modo-troll" est apprciable, R0d, mme si tu devais franchement parfaire tes techniques  ::P: 

Sinon, j'ai fait une pitite promenade  la Fnac hier et voici quelques trucs glans dans un bouquin. 
Le sens large de transgense vgtale est l'introduction et l'intgration durable d'un ou plusieurs gnes dans le gnome d'une plante autrement que par la voie sexuelle naturelle, ie par la manipulation humaine. On peut utiliser : 
* un transgne originaire d'une espce proche; par exemple, il y a une sorte de patate OGM o le transgne vient d'une espce ancestrale, dans l'espce actuelle non OGM le gne en question tant perdu. 
* un transgne issu de n'importe quelle autre espce non apparente : ex. gne bactrien (rsistance  un herbicide), gne animal.
L'auteur disait  ce moment que vu l'universalit du code gntique et le fait que beaucoup de gnes sont communs  des espces trs divergentes, on pouvait se demander o se trouve la transgression de la transgense. Ce mot "transgression" est tellement fort, a m'est rest dans la tte... et cette ide m'a gonfl. Le bouquin est fait pour les citoyens lambda plutt clairs sans forcment tre initis, cd qu'il reprend des choses techniques mais ne s'y tend pas trop. Dans cette optique, je trouve super dangereux d'orienter la lecture. Parce qu'il a quand mme oubli (, c'est malheureux, hein :pff: ) de mentionner que :
* le code gntique n'est pas si universel que a. On est tout de mme obligs de vrifier cette universalit  chaque fois qu'on fait une expression du genre. Cd que quand je fais une expression d'un gne humain dans mes bactos, je me tape la tte contre le mur (non, pas trop fort) pour trouver comment djouer un certain manque d'universalit, justement  ::mouarf::  
* concernant les gnes communs  des espces trs divergentes : wa, surprise, quand on a un niveau 1re S - TermS de bio, on peut faire le lien aprs un peu de rflexion. En fait, comme on l'a expliqu aux lycens, il y a un arbre du vivant prsentant les 3 rgnes et  la base de l'arbre, y a un machin qu'on appelle LUCA (_Last Universel Common Ancestor_). Autrement dit, toutes les espces existant aujourd'hui drivent d'un anctre commun. Alors, oui, on a pas mal de gnes en commun. C'tait duuur comme exercice de logique  ::roll::  
Conclusion : J'aime bien quand un auteur fait preuve de matrise de la tautologie pour appuyer ses thses...
Et il continuait en disant que des transferts de gnes se produisent naturellement au cours de l'volution, du coup, Homo sapiens ne fait que donner la direction qui lui convient et acclerer ce processus. Euh... ouais...  On va dire que pas tout  fait, en fait  ::mrgreen::  Oui, des transferts horizontaux se produisent, on en dtecte de plus en plus (ce qui pose d'ailleurs des questions assez intressantes du point de vue de l'organisation des rgnes du vivant, mais c'est un autre thme plutt relevant de l'pistmo). Soit, mais en retenant que *ces transferts ne se produisent pas avec but*. La "Nature" n'a pas de but, penser  la cause finale en parlant de l'volution du vivant est une connerie. Et c'est prcisment la chose qu'il amne : si Homo sapiens fait a avec certaines espces, s'pas grave, a arrive tout seul. Beh non. L, soit il n'a pas pig grand-chose et fait des amalgames plutt affligeants, soit il dtriore des faits... Et il terminait la chose en disant que si on insistait pour parler de transgense, on pouvait le faire dans les cas o le gne introduit venait d'une espce non apparente, parce que finalement on ne ferait qu'acclerer ce qui se passerait naturellement  ::?: 

Ensuite, selon la legislation europenne, on dfinit un OGM comme un organisme ayant t cr par des modes diffrents des modes naturels et qui modifient son gnome. Il y a donc une dfinition technique intrinsquement lie : des techniques menant  un OGM et d'autres n'y menant pas; en mme temps, on ne prend pas en compte l'origine du transgne. Ce qui est  mon sens logique : quelle que soit la provenance du transgne, il modifie le gnome de la plante rsultante. En revanche, l'auteur du bouquin trouve a incorrect : il a sorti que non, faut diffrencier les transgnes issus d'espces proches et ceux issus d'espces non apparentes. Au vu de la dfinition, c'est aussi intressant comme dbat que celui sur le sexe des anges  ::mouarf:: 

Puis, il nous explique pourquoi la transgense. Et il dit qu'ainsi, on donne de nouvelles proprits  l'espce modifie. Bon, on s'en doutait un peu  ::lol::  Mais y avait un autre truc qui m'a fait doucement sourire :  il nous dit qu'on peut assimiler la transgense  la mutagense (= cration de mutations) dirige, ie on provoque la mutation du gne d'intrt uniquement . Sauf que les mutations peuvent apparatre naturellement. Et par ailleurs, la loi UE postule que la mutagense n'est pas une technique menant  la production d'OGM. Je trouve donc l'argument de l'auteur trs malhonnte intellectuellement : il essaye d'assimiler la transgense  la mutagense et donc, lui donner les mmes droits. C'est top pour un bouquin grand-public... 
Peut-tre que je suis un peu parano... mais j'ai horreur de lire des trucs du genre. 

Bon, je crois que j'ai plutt correctement dfendu ma rputation de spcialiste de pavs  ::oops::   ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> @Le Pharaon: je ne pensais pas un mot de ce que j'ai cris dans le post que tu cites. Dsol pour le drangement.


Si j'ai t surpris par ton post c'est tout simplement parce que tu m'avais habitu  plus de clairevoyances. 

Cordialement !  :;):

----------


## Erwy

> Pour parler des mcanismes de contaminations (rapidement, faut que je rebouquine de la littrature spcialise) il y a la transmission du pollen (vent, pollinisateurs,...). Les risques d'introduction du transgne dans une plante sauvage isognique (= mme background gntique, la seule diffrence tant le transgne) doit tre plutt faible, mais ils existes.


Mon oncle agriculteur me disait que l'avoine sauvage se croise naturellement avec le bl ou l'orge (dsl me rappelle pas sr des dtails  ::aie:: ) . 
Il avait de gros doute de faite sur les crales "+ rsistantes"

----------


## MaliciaR

> Mon oncle agriculteur me disait que l'avoine sauvage se croise naturellement avec le bl ou l'orge (dsl me rappelle pas sr des dtails ) .


Ca ne m'tonne pas trop. Ce sont des plantes de la mme famille avec un nom latin sonnant poisseux  ::mouarf::  , toutes les crales y sont.


Sinon, je me suis promene sur le site du gouvernement, il y a plein de choses intressantes, par exemple : 




> Cinq OGM en tant que tels sont autoriss en alimentation humaine : il sagit des mas doux Bt11, NK603, GA21, MON863 et 1507. 
> (...)
> Pour lalimentation humaine, cette disposition concerne les additifs et armes drivs du colza T45 et des cotons MON531, MON 1445 et MON 15985, produits qui peuvent donc tre commercialiss.


Voil un lien o on peut voir tout ce qui est actuellement cultiv. 

Et encore sur le site du gouvernement :




> Parmi les risques que sont susceptibles de prsenter les OGM, figurent notamment des risques pour la sant humaine par toxicit ou allergnicit et des risques pour l'environnement comme la dstabilisation de certains cosystmes.
> Aussi, pour chaque OGM nouveau, convient-il de vrifier qu'il ne prsente ni risque pour la sant, ni impact ngatif sur l'environnement. En particulier, il faut tre certain que la dissmination dans l'environnement des nouveaux gnes introduits n'est pas susceptible de provoquer de nuisance. A titre d'exemple, pour les OGM tolrants  un herbicide, il faut s'assurer que le gne de tolrance  l'herbicide ne se dissmine pas en rendant inefficace le dsherbant. Quant  l'intervention sur le gnome humain, elle reste interdite.
> Des programmes permettant de mieux apprhender les risques potentiels lis aux cultures GM sont dvelopps.



Quid d'ventuelles allergies?



> Les tudes ralises ne permettent pas de conclure si les aliments issus d'organismes gntiquement modifis (OGM) sont plus ou moins allergisants que les aliments traditionnels correspondants. Prdire quune nouvelle molcule sera allergnique est difficile. On peut cependant tudier les proprits physico-chimiques de cette molcule (stabilit  la temprature, aux pH acides, aux traitements technologiques, ) ainsi que son ventuelle ressemblance (homologie de squences, structure spatiale) avec des banques dallergnes connus, et rechercher si lorganisme source est dores et dj  lorigine de la production dallergnes rpertoris. Par ailleurs, si les tests pralables dinnocuit peuvent laisser un doute sur un risque dallergie, le produit OGM nest pas commercialis, ce qui nest pas le cas avec de nombreux produits  naturels .



J'aime bien ce passage. Disons que la souciance de notre sant est telle qu'avec tout ce qu'on connat pas sur les risques, on a le choix entre acheter une conserve de mas avec moins de 0.9% d'OGM dedans et une avec davantage  ::roll::  :



> A la demande de la France et dautres Etats membres, l'Union europenne a impos que tous les produits alimentaires contenant plus de 0,9% d'OGM ou de produits drivs dOGM soient tiquets afin que les consommateurs puissent tre correctement informs et faire leur propre choix. Tout consommateur est donc inform de la prsence d'OGM dans ses aliments. Soucieux de la sensibilit de l'opinion publique, les industriels et les producteurs vitent le recours  des OGM (approvisionnement auprs de filires garantissant la non-utilisation dOGM, modification des recettes afin de ne pas utiliser dingrdients susceptibles dtre drivs dOGM, etc.). Ainsi les produits OGM sont extrmement rares en France dans les linaires mais font toujours l'objet d'une information complte du consommateur.



Et quid des animaux nourris aux OGM?



> Par ailleurs, des produits issus d'OGM sont utiliss dans l'alimentation animale. C'est en particulier le cas des tourteaux de soja imports qui sont utiliss notamment dans l'levage bovin et porcin. Comme pour lalimentation humaine, des rgles dtiquetage sont en place et permettent aux utilisateurs dtre informs de la prsence dOGM.
> Le lait ou la viande dun animal nourri avec des aliments gntiquement modifis ne sont pas tiquets comme produits gntiquement modifis. A cet gard, il faut rappeler que les donnes scientifiques dont nous disposons indiquent que la prsence d'OGM dans l'alimentation animale ne modifie en rien les caractristiques des produits animaux tels que la viande, le lait et les ufs.



Je me sens bien tout d'un coup, rassure, toussa,... Surtout que le site a t mis  jour en 2006. Il n'y a pas eu d'autres rsultats ou on est tellement proccup par l'opinion publique qu'on n'a pas le temps de rajouter de nouvelles infos?  ::roll:: 

Sinon, je ne sais pas qui avait demand pourquoi MON-machin-chose vienne en France (et en Europe). Pas seulement pour des varits europennes, mais aussi parce que les plantes europennes ne sont pas terrorises par les mmes insectes et mauvaises herbes que les amricaines. Du coup, pour faire une plante produisant un incecticide ou un herbicide spcial "Europe", beh faut la produire en Europe... Dans certains cas, l'environnement est important, mais dans d'autres, non.  ::?:  

Bonne nuit quand mme  ::):

----------


## soria_t

> Non pas du tout. C'est juste que quand Monsanto vend des graines en France, ces graines sont d'une varit destine  la France. Ils ne peuvent donc pas vendre des graines qui ont t teste ailleurs, ce ne serait pas crdible pour les potentiels acheteurs. Ce n'est pas une question politique l, c'est juste une question de logique


Dernier dtail que j'ai appris recemment :
la production de bl dur est trs mauvaise cette anne dans le monde sauf ...
en France.
C'est un des rare pays  avoir bon an mal an une production rgulire _trs_ importante.

Et les grains monsanto sont les mmes partout, seuls leurs qualits technologiques ( rendement, poids, nombres de grains par pis, taux d'humidit, pouvoir de panification...) changent. On ne sait pas ou se trouvent les gnes de rsistance aux maladies.

Accessoirement, je bosse sur les maladies du bl et les plus rsistants sont... Chinois  ::aie::  .

----------

